# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Берегись автомобиля" со сценарием + ссылка на англ. перевод

## Lampada

https://youtu.be/jZ33mMmfvaM 
 (1 час 29 минут)  
[/COLOR][/I][/B][/FONT]*Сценарий на английском:   http://english.vvord.ru/tekst-filma/...j-avtomobilya/*   http://lib.rus.ec/b/141688/read  _Эльдар РЯЗАНОВ_    _Глава первая, детективная_   Зритель любит детективные фильмы. Приятно смотреть картину, заранее зная, чем она кончится. Вообще, лестно чувствовать себя умнее авторов... Жители столицы утверждают, что эта невероятная история произошла в Москве. Одесситы настаивают, что она случилась именно в их прекрасном городе. Ленинград и Ростов-на-Дону с этим не согласны. Семь городов хвастают этим, точно так же как семь городов называют себя родиной Гомера. Надо сказать по секрету, что неизвестно, где происходила эта история и происходила ли она вообще... Итак, стояла темная ночь. Накрапывал дождь. Тускло светили редкие фонари, – зачем освещать город, когда все равно темно? По обе стороны улицы молча высились дома-близнецы с черными провалами окон. Но одинокий прохожий с портфелем в руках шагал уверенно. Было совершенно очевидно, что он знал, куда и на что идет! Около ворот одного из домов прохожий остановился и огляделся по сторонам. Глаза его, как водится, горели лихорадочным блеском. Он прижался к стене, стараясь остаться незамеченным. Это ему удалось. Затем он вошел во двор. Огромная тень скользнула по белой плоскости дома. Неизвестный подкрался к стоящему в самой глубине двора типовому гаражу и снова огляделся. Здесь было так темно, тихо и пустынно, что невольно хотелось совершить преступление. Первым делом злоумышленник достал из портфеля бутылку с подсолнечным маслом и, аккуратно открыв пробку, полил им замок и петли ворот гаража. Потом он надел перчатки и, вынув из того же портфеля отмычку, вскрыл замок. Подсолнечное масло было высшего сорта, и ворота гаража распахнулись бесшумно. Неизвестный перевел дух... В это время на шестом этаже беспокойно ворочался в постели Филипп Картузов – неправдоподобно толстый человек. Ему снилось, что у него угоняют машину. Это был тот редкий случай, когда сон в руку! Услышав звук заведенного мотора, Филипп проснулся и, вскочив с кровати, подбежал к раскрытому окну. Из его собственного гаража выезжала его собственная «Волга»! – Угоняют машину! – беспомощно закричал Филипп. Как был, в одних трусах, он скатился вниз по лестнице и выбежал под дождь. Машина приветливо подмигнула своему бывшему хозяину красным огоньком и скрылась. В этот момент у места происшествия, конечно совершенно случайно, не оказалось ни одного милиционера. Зашлепав босыми ногами по лужам, потерпевший припустился к перекрестку. На углу в стеклянном стакане дежурил регулировщик. Не подозревая ничего дурного, он только что дал зеленый свет украденной машине. Увидев голого человека, милиционер с нескрываемым любопытством высунулся из своего стакана и сочувственно спросил: – Вас раздели? – У меня угнали машину! – И раздели? – Нет, я сам!.. В настоящем детективе регулировщик, как Тарзан, выпрыгнул бы из стеклянной будки и, с размаху угодив в седло мотоцикла, устремился в погоню. – А ну дыхните! – привычно приказал милиционер. Картузов покорно дыхнул. Он не в первый раз дышал в лицо милиции. Не учуяв алкоголя, регулировщик стал звонить куда надо... На милицейские посты всех шоссе, убегающих из Москвы, был сообщен номер украденной «Волги». А виновница торжества мчалась в южном направлении. Фары редких встречных машин на мгновения освещали мужчину, прильнувшего к рулю. Эти мгновения были столь коротки, что разглядеть лицо похитителя не представлялось возможным. Стрелка спидометра замерла на отметке «130». Машина глотала километры. Погони еще не было, но преступник не сомневался – погоня будет! И вот коварный, крутой поворот... Уважаемый зритель! Когда ты угоняешь машину, соблюдай правила уличного движения! Не снижая скорости, «Волга» пошла на поворот! Визг тормозов, но... поздно! Машина перевернулась! Задранные кверху колеса продолжали стремительно вращаться, но сейчас машина обходилась без них! Царапая крышей асфальт, «Волга» продолжала нестись по шоссе с угрожающей быстротой! И это ее спасло. Машина снова перевернулась и, приняв нормальную стойку, как бешеная, поскакала дальше...   *Глава вторая, в которой, как и следовало ожидать, появляется следователь – человек с пронзительными глазами*  Каждый, у кого нет автомобиля, мечтает его купить. Но зато каждый, у кого есть автомобиль, мечтает его продать. Удерживает от этого только то, что, продав, останешься без автомобиля. Видя эти колебания автовладельцев, можно подумать, что сделано еще не все, чтоб отравить радость собственника. А между тем и в этой области достигнуты немалые успехи. Гаражей нет и не будет. Помыть машину негде, а ездить на грязной машине дорого. – Скажите, – вежливо осведомляется сержант милиции у автовладельца, рискнувшего выехать утром на неумытой машине, – вы сами по утрам умываетесь? – Я опаздываю на работу! – голос у любителя умоляющий, он действительно опаздывает. – И зубы вы чистите? – спокойно расспрашивает сержант, он-то никуда не торопится. – Мне некогда... – Да, вам некогда помыть машину. Ваши права! – Ну, оштрафуйте меня, я же опаздываю! – канючит нарушитель. Противно просить, чтобы тебя штрафовали. Но сержант милиции сделает одолжение и удовлетворит просьбу! Шофер, а любитель тоже шофер, всегда виноват, даже тогда, когда он прав. На любом перекрестке можно наблюдать, как регулировщик отчитывает водителя, но никто никогда не видел обратной картины. У владельца нет свободного времени. Когда он не чинит машину, не полирует ее, не заправляется бензином, не накачивает шины, не рыскает по городу в поисках запасных деталей, не развозит по домам знакомых, он испытывает страх. Обыкновенный животный страх, что машину уведут. Каждый собственник убежден, что вору приглянулось именно его движимое имущество. Поразительное самомнение! Каких только замков не увидишь на личной машине! В этой области техническая мысль находится на уровне нашего кибернетического века. Тут и тайные реле, и прерыватели, и замки с алгебраическим шифром, и фантастические запоры на руле, похожие на ракетные установки. И только некоторые любители-консерваторы ставят на дверцы машин дедовские амбарные замки. Существует и такое приспособление: от машины на четвертый этаж, прямо в окно, тянется электрический провод. Когда вор лезет в автомобиль, в квартире хозяина пронзительно воет сирена. Хозяин просыпается, высовывается в окно и лично наблюдает, как угоняют его машину... Ровно в девять утра невыспавшийся, мятый Картузов волочил свое измученное тело по коридору следственного отдела районной прокуратуры; у двери с табличкой «Подберезовиков М. П.» костлявый субъект, выбросив, как шлагбаум, длинную руку, преградил Картузову путь. – ...ините, мне ...оже ...обходимо в этот ...бинет! – загадочно и нежно проблеял Пеночкин, ибо фамилия костлявого шлагбаума была такова. Филипп оторопел. Ему почудилось, что Пеночкин говорит по-заграничному, а пo-заграничному Филипп не понимал.

----------


## Lampada

– ...идется ...отерпеть! – в своей экономной манере предложил Пеночкин. Он проглатывал начала слов и крепко поднаторел в этом деле. – Но у меня угнали машину! – выпалил Картузов и изумился, что понимает не по-русски. – ...оразительное ...впадение! – ехидно заметил Пеночкин. – У меня – ...оже угнали! Я вас ...ошу, ...аймите ...ередь! Картузов только сейчас увидел, что на стуле, прижатом к стене, понуро сидит еще один тип и неодобрительно смотрит на новичка. – Но у него ведь не угнали машину! – вскричал Филипп. – ...али! – эхом отозвался Пеночкин. – Этого не может быть! – ...очему это у вас – ...ожет, а у ...ругих нет? – обиделся Пеночкин. – У меня угнали сегодня ночью! Шлагбаум снисходительно погладил Картузова по голове: – Вот у него ...крали ...осемь ...есяцев ...азад, а у ...еня ...етыре ...есяца. Так что у вас ...асса ...ремени ...ереди! ...алуйста! И Пеночкин указал Филиппу на стул. Картузов послушно сел. А по ту сторону двери за письменным столом возвышался изможденный шатен с пронзительными, как у следователя, глазами. Совсем недавно Максим Подберезовиков отправил на небезызвестную скамью группу матерых валютчиков... И вчера, как молодого и подающего надежды, его бросили на безнадежный участок работы вместо несправившегося Чуланова. Дело об угоне двух машин было непопулярным в следственном отделе, как всякое дело, которое не удается раскрыть. Теперь, словно в честь назначения Подберезовикова, ночью была украдена еще одна «Волга», по счету третья. Подберезовиков резво взял старт. На рассвете он примчался на место преступления, нагнал страху на управдома и допросил потерпевшего Картузова. Тщательно собрав с петель ворот гаража остатки подсолнечного масла, Подберезовиков отправил их на срочное исследование. Помощница Максима Таня сняла отпечатки пальцев преступника. К сожалению, не удалось сфотографировать отпечатки следов его ног – они были затоптаны босыми ступнями Филиппа. В девять часов утра следователь снова был в своем кабинете. Только что доставили результаты исследований. Масло оказалось рафинированным. Удалось установить, что вор действовал в хлопчатобумажных перчатках. Эти перчатки производит фабрика № 7 Мосгоршвейпотребсоюза, и они безуспешно продаются во всех галантерейных магазинах. Следователь усиленно размышлял над обстоятельствами ночной кражи. Ему было ясно, что здесь, как и в предыдущих случаях, орудует одна и та же рука, опытная и умелая. – Таня, сведений с шоссе не поступало? – спросил Максим. – Пока ничего нет, – ответила его помощница. В детективном жанре у следователя непременно должен быть друг, помощник или подчиненный. У Шерлока Холмса им состоял доктор Уотсон. Такой человек необходим следователю. Не для помощи – следователь и сам найдет преступника в последних кадрах фильма. Но перед кем он раскроет свой выдающийся талант криминалиста? Вряд ли его олимпийским спокойствием и несравненной храбростью станет восхищаться сам преступник! В последние годы на роли ближайших друзей следователя стали претендовать юные девушки. У современных Холмсов – прехорошенькие помощницы. Это удобнее, чем держать в доверенных лицах мужчин. Ведь совместное раскрытие преступления как нельзя больше способствует зарождению чувства, именуемого любовью. Чем тяжелее преступление, тем сильнее и ярче любовь! Было бы грубым нарушением традиции, если бы Таня не любила Подберезовикова. Поэтому она и любила его молчаливой любовью. О чем он, естественно, не догадывался. – Я верю в вас! – нарушила молчание Таня. – Вы найдете преступника! Подберезовиков, в который раз, не заметил сквозившего в словах девушки всепоглощающего чувства. – Вы обратили внимание, Таня, – сказал ушедший в себя следователь, – что во дворе, где произошла кража, и рядом на улице ночует много безгаражных машин? – Да, – с недоумением произнесла Таня. Помощник следователя должен быть немного глуповат. – А ведь украсть машину, стоящую на улице, было легче, нежели из гаража... – Верно, – радостно сказала Таня, пораженная тонким ходом мысли любимого начальника. Тут следователь посмотрел на огромный портрет Станиславского, который почему-то висел в его кабинете. – Если здесь применить учение Константина Сергеевича о сверхзадаче, возникает любопытная мысль; преступник идет по пути наибольшего сопротивления. А почему? Вот раскрыв его сверхзадачу, мы поймаем преступника! – Как я сама не догадалась! – восхитилась Таня. Однако Подберезовиков не клюнул на лесть. – Между прочим, – продолжала девушка, – потерпевшие собрались у нас в коридоре. – Все? – спросил следователь. – Там и серая «Волга», и та, у которой помят бампер, и последняя. Мысль о встрече с клиентами не привела Подберезовикова в восторг, но уклоняться от опасности было не в его обычаях. – Зовите их всех сразу! Как говорится, одним махом! Потерпевшая тройка цугом вбежала в кабинет. Следователь встал. – Давайте знакомиться! – Мы очень рады, что назначили именно вас, – поклонился ветеран, который ждал уже восемь месяцев. – Мы ...адеемся, что вы ...авдаете ...аше ...оверие! Максим посмотрел на Пеночкина и, скрыв улыбку, заверил: – Я ...уду ...тараться! Потерпевшие дружно сели, располагаясь для долгой беседы. – У вас есть какие-нибудь новости? – поинтересовался Максим. – Нет! – хором ответили потерпевшие. – Я думаю, будет полезнее, – жестко отчеканил следователь, – если вы с утра станете приходить на работу к себе, а не ко мне. Когда вы понадобитесь, я вас вызову! – ...нятно. – Пеночкин поднялся первым. – До ...идания! – До свидания, – подхватил дуэт, и расстроенные потерпевшие гуськом потянулись к выходу. Таня плотно прикрыла за ними дверь, но в кабинет тотчас постучали. – Войдите! – крикнул Максим. Это вернулся Картузов. – Ночью я позабыл вам сообщить деталь. Может, она поможет... – Слушаю вас. Филипп стыдливо покосился на Таню. – У меня на левом заднем крыле гвоздем процарапано неприличное слово! – Какое? – строго спросил следователь.   *Глава третья, в которой мы знакомимся с Юрием Деточкиным, страховым агентом*  Прошла неделя. Человек, как известно, ко всему привыкает. Картузов привык к тому, что у него угнали машину. Больше того, это горестное происшествие по-своему украсило его жизнь. Он стал ощущать себя невинной жертвой произвола, и это возвысило его в собственных глазах. Он начал рассказывать своим сослуживцам о событиях знаменательной ночи. Постепенно рассказ обрастал новыми деталями. Когда появилась сцена, в которой Картузов стрелял из ружья в преступника, но промахнулся, у сослуживцев сдали нервы и они начали избегать страдальца. Тогда Картузов стал делиться своей бедой с людьми незнакомыми. За отсутствием машины, он ездил теперь на работу автобусом. За шесть остановок можно было поведать эффектную историю со всеми подробностями. Кроме того, у Картузова появилась уважительная причина, чтобы ежедневно уходить со службы в прокуратуру. Запрет следователя не подействовал, и потерпевшие упрямо торчали в его коридоре. Но Подберезовиков не мог сообщить ничего утешительного. Прошла неделя... Пассажирский лайнер Ту–104 приближался к Москве. – Наш самолет, следующий по маршруту Тбилиси – Москва, прибывает на Внуковский аэродром, – профессионально сияя от счастья, объявила стюардесса. – Пассажиров просят пристегнуться! И пассажиры стали послушно пристегиваться, словно это поможет им в случае катастрофы. Худой человек с простодушным лицом старательно привязал себя к креслу. Потом он достал из портфеля бухгалтерскую ведомость на выплату командировочных и в графе «фамилия» аккуратно вывел «Деточкин Ю.И.». В рубрике «количество дней» он поставил цифру «7». Его сосед, пожилой южанин, повернул к нему бритую голову. – Из командировки едешь?

----------


## Lampada

– Да, домой, – застенчиво улыбнулся Деточкин, расписываясь в ведомости и скрепкой подкалывая к ней авиабилет. Самолет крепко тряхнуло. Южанин болезненно поморщился – он плохо переносил полет. – Вы читали в «Вечернем Тбилиси», – Деточкин счел долгом вежливости продолжить беседу, – при заходе на посадку разбился самолет «Боинг–707»? – Слушай, не надо! – голос с легким кавказским выговором дрогнул. – Не люблю я этих разговоров! – А я воспитываю себя так, – кротко разъяснил Деточкин, – чтобы смотреть опасности прямо в глаза! Тем более от нас ничего не зависит, все в руках летчика. Вы застраховали свою жизнь? – Слушай, зачем пугаешь? Зачем нервы мотаешь? – простонал попутчик, изнемогая от воздушной болезни. – Страхование – прекрасная вещь, – вдохновенно продолжал Деточкин, вынимая из портфеля гербовую бумагу. – Вот ты гибнешь при катастрофе, а твоя семья получает денежную компенсацию! Побледневший южанин ничего не ответил. – Может быть, застрахуемся от несчастного случая? – предложил Деточкин. – Можно оформить здесь, пока мы еще в воздухе! – Слушай, – догадался южанин, – ты страховой агент, что ли? – Да. – Улыбка осветила лицо Деточкина, и он похорошел. – Я так скажу, дорогой, – сосед рассердился, – ты не страховой агент, ты, дорогой, хулиган! Если мы разобьемся, кто ее найдет, эту бумагу? А если мы не разобьемся, я буду зря деньги платить?! – Но вы же не в последний раз летите. – Деточкин ободряюще глядел на него наивными и грустными глазами. Тут самолет провалился в воздушную яму. Южанин вцепился в подлокотник. – Зачем я лечу? Зачем, я спрашиваю? – В самом деле, зачем? – Деточкин был не чужд любопытства. Южанин мечтательно улыбнулся: – Сын в институт поступает! – В какой? – спросил вежливый Деточкин. – Я подберу самый лучший! Деточкин улыбнулся: – Вы что же, летите за него сдавать экзамены? – Не будь наивным! Экзамены – это случайность. А в важном деле нельзя полагаться на случай! В проходе между сиденьями появилась стюардесса с подносом в руках. На подносе лежали мятные конфетки. Деточкин потянулся к конфетке, но сосед схватил его за руку и отослал стюардессу. – Понимаешь, девушка, не нуждаемся! Он изловчился, снял с полки чемодан и раскрыл. – Бери, страховой агент, это лучше будет! Чемодан был заполнен черешней. – Своя? – спросил Деточкин, отправляя ягоду в рот. – У нас в стране все свое... – уклончиво ответил хозяин черешни. Самолет накренился, и южанин опять застонал: – Ненавижу летать и круглый год летаю... – Бывает... – Деточкин уплетал черешню. – Это потому, что каждому овощу свое время. Мимоза – одно время, помидор – другое, а мандарины – они вообще сами по себе! – Вы бы на поезде ездили, – посоветовал Деточкин. Видя, что аппетит у него отменный, сосед захлопнул чемодан. – Я-то могу на поезде, черешня не может! В иллюминаторе показался аэродром. – Ну как, – спросил Деточкин, – все-таки будем страховаться? Самый последний момент – самый опасный! – Опоздал, дорогой! – усмехнулся южанин. Самолет уже катился по бетонной дорожке. – Я подумаю. Ты ко мне заходи. – На Центральный рынок? – лукаво спросил Деточкин. – Зачем на Центральный? Я всегда на Тишинском работаю! Через пятьдесят минут Деточкин прибыл в центр города. Тысячи москвичей в хорошем московском темпе бежали по улицам, скрывались в тоннеле подземного перехода, выбегали из-под земли и вновь исчезали в кратере метро. К остановке подъезжали троллейбусы. Сквозь их стеклянные стены, как товары в витрине, были видны пассажиры. Деточкин терпеливо стоял на остановке и чего-то ждал. Прошло около часа. За означенное время от остановки отъехало двадцать три троллейбуса. Ни в один из них Деточкин не сел. Когда подошел троллейбус двадцать четвертый по счету, Деточкин засуетился. Он сошел с тротуара, обежал машину спереди и заглянул в окошко водителя. – Люба! – сказал Деточкин ненатуральным голосом. – Здравствуй, Люба! Я вернулся! Водитель, воспетый современным поэтом – «она в спецовочке такой промасленной, берет немыслимый такой на ней», – не обратила на Деточкина никакого внимания. Она нагнулась к микрофону и объявила: – Товарищи, побыстрей заполняйте машину! Не скапливайтесь в хвосте! – А потом, позабыв отодвинуться от микрофона, продолжала в той же интонации: – Юрий Иванович, вход в троллейбус с другой стороны! Деточкин просветлел лицом и обрадованно кинулся к входу. За его пробегом следил весь троллейбус. Когда Юрий Иванович финишировал возле двери, створки плавно захлопнулись. Пассажиры захохотали. Троллейбус медленно отошел от остановки. Глядя в зеркальце, Люба наблюдала за тем, как уменьшалась сутулая фигура Деточкина. Смотря вслед троллейбусу, Юрий Иванович был полон неправильных, пессимистических мыслей по поводу своей личной жизни. Понимая, что Люба появится здесь не раньше чем через полтора часа и поэтому примирение надо отложить на вечер, Деточкин побрел к себе на службу. Известно, что работа – лучшее лекарство от душевных невзгод. Если тревожно на сердце, легче всего забыться при встрече с начальником. Когда Юрий Иванович вошел в комнату, где сидели его коллеги по районной инспекции Госстраха, арифмометры перестали трещать, все сотрудники оборвали разговоры на посторонние темы и начали, как по команде, с соболезнованием глядеть на Деточкина. Наступившая тишина ему не понравилась. Желая избегнуть расспросов, он быстро проследовал через комнату и толкнул дверь в кабинет начальника. Руководитель инспекции, Яков Михайлович Квочкин, встретил Деточкина репликой, полной сарказма: – Ну? Как ваш тбилисский дядя? – Дядя плох! – сокрушенно ответил Деточкин. – В прошлый раз была тетя? – Двоюродная сестра. Она скончалась... – Все мы смертны, – вздохнул начальник. – Если бы люди не умирали, мы бы не страховали их на случай смерти! Вы не станете отрицать, Деточкин, что я проявляю к вам чуткость. Каждый раз, когда заболевают или помирают ваши родственники, я предоставляю вам отпуск за ваш собственный счет. – Да, – согласился Деточкин, – вы на редкость чуткий руководитель! – Но родственников у вас много, а штатных единиц у меня мало. Ваши отъезды срывают нам план. – Яков Михайлович, – пообещал Деточкин, – я нагоню! – Идите и нагоняйте! – начальник отпустил подчиненного, ограничившись поучением общего характера: – Помните, я не позволю ставить родственные интересы выше общественных! Выйдя на улицу, Деточкин с облегчением подумал, что в жизни все компенсируется. Вот встреча с Любой – она оказалась хуже, чем он предполагал. Зато встреча с начальником не принесла ожидаемых неприятностей. Одним словом, ничья – 1:1. Но оставалось главное – надо было позвонить домой. Деточкин вошел в телефонную будку, набрал номер и, взяв себя в руки, беспечно сказал: – Мама, это я! Я приехал из командировки! За мной, я хотел сказать, ко мне никто не приходил? – Кому ты нужен? – последовал энергичный ответ. И никому не нужный Деточкин, сразу успокоившись, отправился нагонять свой производственный план

----------


## Lampada

*Глава четвертая, в которой следует обратить внимание на бежевую «Волгу» № 49–04 МОТ*  Огромные масштабы жилищного строительства сильно удлиняли ежедневный рабочий пробег страховых агентов. Деточкин трудился, не жалея ног. Новосела страховать особенно трудно. Получив новую квартиру, счастливец не желает думать о пожаре, землетрясении или наводнении. Тем более противно думать о собственной кончине. Войдя в дом № 17 по Тополиной улице, Юрий Иванович поднялся лифтом на самый последний этаж. Как почтальоны и разносчики молока, Деточкин всегда совершал обходы сверху вниз. Он начал с квартиры № 398. – Здравствуйте, товарищ Ерохин! – У Деточкна была уникальная память на фамилии тех, кого он намеревался заполучить в клиенты. – Здравствуйте, – ответил Ерохин, тоже обладавший неплохой памятью, – только я страховаться не буду! Ерохин был человек заводской, откровенный и не любил подтекста. – Во время пожара все сгорит! – уже без всякой надежды сказал Деточкин. – Новое купим! – оптимистически парировал Ерохин. – Человек может умереть, – напомнил Деточкин. – А я еще поживу, – не сдавался упрямец, – мне всего пятьдесят два... – Прекрасная мысль, – подхватил Юрий Иванович, – вы отлично выглядите. На вид вам меньше. Можно застраховаться на дожитие! – На что? – первый раз с интересом спросил Ерохин. – Ну, например, доживете до семидесяти лет, получите страховое вознаграждение. А не дотянете – ну... – Тут Деточкин развел руками. – Это что же, вроде пари? – Ну, вроде... – Значит, если я помру до срока, – рассуждал вслух Ерохин, – выиграете вы! А если я доживу до семидесяти, выиграл я, так? – Так, – согласился Деточкин и хлопнул в ладоши, – будем оформляться! Установим размер взносов, направим на медицинскую комиссию... – До свиданья, – ласково сказал Ерохин и повернулся к Деточкину спиной. После квартиры № 398 следовала квартира № 397. В ней жили застрахованные люди. В свое время Деточкин победил их с первого захода. Супруги Семицветовы, Инна и Дима, владели неплохим имуществом, и им не хотелось, чтобы оно сгорело безвозмездно. Супруги были молоды и хороши собой, так же как их новая однокомнатная квартира. Инну украшали синие модные глаза удлиненной формы. Именно потому она носила синие ресницы, синие серьги, синие кофточки и синие чулки. Чтобы не потеряться рядом с эффектной женой, Дима употреблял ярко-красные галстуки и очки в квадратной золотой оправе. Выписывая Семицветову квитанцию на очередной платеж, Деточкин думал о Любе. Ему все нравилось в ней, даже троллейбус. «С прошлым надо кончать, пора жениться!» – Деточкин принимал такое решение после каждой командировки. Занятый мыслями об устройстве личного счастья, он не замечал странного поведения своей клиентуры. Супруги то и дело по пояс высовывались в окно. Наконец Дима не выдержал. Если у человека есть возможность похвастаться, он ею воспользуется, не заботясь о последствиях. – Товарищ агент!.. – Дима поманил Деточкина. Деточкин подошел и покорно выглянул в окно. Внизу у подъезда стояла свеженькая «Волга». Инна и Дима, жмурясь от удовольствия, следили за впечатлением, какое произведет «Волга» на Деточкина. И действительно, она произвела на него впечатление. Деточкин тупо смотрел на машину. Он не ожидал подвоха от Семицветова, и особенно в день своего приезда. – Я смотрю, ваше благосостояние растет! – мрачно изрек Юрий Иванович, не сводя глаз с проклятого автомобиля. – Как и всего народа! – радостно откликнулся Дима. – Иду вперед семимильными шагами! Вопреки желанию мозг Деточкина начал лихорадочно трудиться в нежелательном направлении. – Бежевая... – задумчиво произнес Деточкин, – цвет неброский... Вы все время держите ее под окном? – Скоро поставлю гараж, – пообещал Дима. – Может, застраховать нашу машину на случай угона? – озабоченно спросила его жена. – Страхование индивидуальных автомобилей, – автоматически затараторил Деточкин, думая о другом, – производится только на случай гибели или аварии в результате столкновений или стихийных бедствий. Дима усмехнулся: – Я не настолько богат, чтобы оплачивать стихийные бедствия! Он не без гордости продемонстрировал посетителю замок невиданной сложности. – Достал для гаража. Японский! К нему ключей не подберешь! – Трудно подобрать! – грустно согласился Деточкин, со знанием дела изучая замок. – И отмычка его не возьмет. Тут автоген нужен! А автогеном резать – это такая возня... – Деточкин безнадежно махнул рукой и, попрощавшись, ушел в подавленном состоянии. – Наша машина его доконала! – удовлетворенно констатировала Инна. – Чему ты удивляешься? – Диме было пора на работу, и он начал переодеваться. – Это рядовой труженик. Для него «Волга» – несбыточная мечта. Где ему взять пять с половиной тысяч? Дима надел белую рубаху и, завязывая галстук, отдал распоряжение: – Тебе, Инночка, есть боевое задание. Заедешь в книжный к Ангелине Петровне и возьмешь Экзюпери про принца. Запиши фамилию, забудешь! – Милый, не остри. Фамилию Экзюпери я знаю наизусть! Дима завершил свой туалет итальянским плащом болонья с золотыми пряжками на погонах. Сейчас Семицветов походил на респектабельного молодого карьериста международного отдела той организации, где имеется такой отдел. Поцеловав жену, Дима ушел. На улице он увидел Деточкина. Страховой агент как зачарованный стоял возле машины и не мог отвести от нее взгляда. – Вас подбросить? – предложил Семицветов, пряча снисходительную улыбку. – Нам не по пути! – поспешно ретировался Деточкин. Бежевая «Волга» № 49–04 МОТ с плюшевым тигром, прильнувшим к заднему стеклу, плавно покатила по столице. Дима проезжал знакомыми местами... Вот родильный дом имени Грауэрмана. Здесь двадцать семь лет назад акушерка шлепнула по заду новорожденного Семицветова... Вот памятный угол. Здесь маленький Димочка впервые сам купил мороженое и сделал свой первый практический вывод: мороженое не отпускают задаром. А Дима очень любил крем-брюле... Остановив машину у светофора, Дима с умилением вспоминал, как он похитил деньги из маминой сумочки, чтобы купить пломбир, и его снова шлепнули по заду, только значительно больнее... Дали зеленый свет, и Семицветов поехал дальше. Вот букинистический магазин. Дима сбывал сюда книги, подаренные ему ко дню рождения, и книги из отцовской библиотеки, которые стояли во втором ряду и никогда не вынимались. Это осталось незамеченным, и Дима сделал второй практический вывод: не пойман – не вор! А вот палатка «Утиль». Дима сдавал сюда вторичное сырье. И здесь он сделал свой третий практический вывод: деньги не пахнут! Через несколько минут бежевая «Волга» приблизилась к зданию Института связи. Дима притормозил. Да, прошло уже четыре года, как он закончил этот институт. Дима отлично помнил тот по-весеннему солнечный день, когда председатель комиссии, вручая ему назначение, дружески улыбнулся: – Вы, Семицветов, – в Семипалатинск. Но это совпадение – чисто случайное... И тогда Дима сделал свой четвертый практический вывод: человек – сам кузнец своего счастья... Поглядев на часы, Семицветов заторопился – было без десяти одиннадцать. Миновав комиссионный магазин, «Волга» № 49–04 МОТ свернула в переулок, проехала целый квартал и только затем остановилась. Тщательно заперев машину, Семицветов повернул обратно и направился в комиссионный магазин. Он миновал отдел готового платья, не взглянул на витрину в отделе фарфора и фаянса, ничем не поинтересовался в секции мехов и скрылся в служебном помещении. Минуту спустя с Димой Семицветовым произошла удивительная метаморфоза. Он перестал походить на дипломата. Теперь на нем висел штапельный тускло-голубой форменный халат с эмблемой магазина. С лица исчезло выражение самонадеянности, появилось выражение услужливости. Дима зашел за прилавок отдела магнитофонов, радиоприемников, телевизоров и занял свое рабочее место. Все-таки Дима не зря закончил Институт связи. Уже четыре года он применял за этим прилавком высокие технические познания

----------


## Lampada

Начался беспокойный день. Дима то и дело выбегал на угол смотреть, цела ли машина. Мысль о том, что пять с половиной тысяч попросту брошены на мостовой и к тому же снабжены колесами, не давала ему покоя. Бросаться деньгами было не в его привычках. И вместе с тем, как человек скромный, Дима не хотел ставить свою машину возле магазина. В пятом часу, когда Дима показывал покупателю узкопленочную кинокамеру, объявился Димин тесть – Семен Васильевич Сокол-Кружкин. – Прост-таки бездельничаешь среди бела дня! – зычно и безапелляционно на весь магазин объявил тесть. Дима не нашелся, что ответить. В душе он презирал ближайшего родственника, но при встречах с ним тушевался от его командных замашек. Семен Васильевич решительно отнял у покупателя камеру и так же громко вынес приговор: – Барахло! Не советую! Обратив в бегство кинолюбителя, Сокол-Кружкин дружески заорал: – Семицветов, гони полсотни! – Пожалуйста, потише, – зябко сказал Дима. – Кроме того, Семен Васильевич, я вам уже давал деньги! Сокол-Кружкин так поглядел на зятя, что прения были прекращены. – А вы достали? – тихо спросил Дима. – Допустим, бой стекла! – расправил плечи Сокол-Кружкин. Он был горд, что добыл для дачи дефицитный строительный материал. – А зачем нам битое стекло? – позеленел Дима. – Ты, Семицветов, прост-таки болван! – не стесняясь, как и всякий громкоговоритель, подытожил тесть. Продавцы и покупатели с интересом поглядели на Диму. – Попался бы ты ко мне в батальон, я бы, допустим, сделал из тебя человека! – На осколки я деньги не выдам! – со злостью прошипел Дима. – А я уже отобрал осколки побольше! – захохотал Сокол-Кружкин. – А теперь такое время, – ехидно напомнил ему Дима, – что на каждое стеклышко нужен оправдательный документ! – Документов, допустим, будет больше, чем стекла! – И Семен Васильевич протянул здоровенную ладонь, в которую могло поместиться значительно больше, нежели пятьдесят рублей. – Я бы просил вас, – шепотом сказал Дима, вручая требуемую сумму, – по делам приходить домой, а не в магазин! – Кру-гом, за прилавок шагом марш! – гаркнул тесть, спрятал деньги в карман и ушел, стуча подкованными каблуками. Дима, чтобы успокоиться, сбегал на угол, поглядел на машину и купил мороженое. Он съел любимое с детства крем-брюле и с некоторым опозданием сделал свой пятый практический вывод: жениться надо на сироте!   *Глава пятая, в ней впервые встречаются Деточкин и Подберезовиков*  Юрий Иванович Деточкин заканчивал работу. В последней квартире долго не открывали. Потом на пороге появился сам хозяин, С. И. Стулов, с недовольным лицом человека, которого оторвали от дел неслыханной важности. – Я из Госстраха! – представился усталый Деточкин, привыкший к любому хамству жильцов. – Молодец! – послышалось в ответ. Деточкин вздрогнул и уставился на хозяина квартиры. С. И. Стулов не обладал представительным экстерьером, но вид имел вполне достойный. – Так вот и ходишь из квартиры в квартиру? – спросил Стулов. – Так и хожу! – недоуменно ответил Деточкин. – Молодец! – тихо одобрил Стулов. Тут Деточкин понял, что имеет дело с лицом значительным. И не ошибся. Стулов всегда говорил, не повышая голоса. Он знал, что подчиненные его услышат. Стулов регулярно возглавлял какое-либо ведомство и, активно трудясь, доводил его до состояния краха и разгона. Он был незаменим при реорганизации, преобразовании и перестройке. Сейчас он находился в состоянии невесомости. Одно ведомство разогнали, другое еще не создали. Стулов сидел дома и привычно ждал назначения. Он еще не знал, чем будет руководить, но знал, что будет! – Так вот и привлекаешь народные средства? – спросил Стулов, демократично пригласив Деточкина в комнату. – Пытаюсь. – Молодец! И давно работаешь? – Два года. – Молодец! Ты и меня будешь страховать? – Постараюсь! – Молодец. Уже застраховавшись и провожая Деточкина к выходу, Стулов оценил свою сознательность: – Так вот, не подкачал я! – Молодец! – не сдержался Деточкин и быстро ушел. Стулов опешил. Его самого еще ни разу не награждали этим словом. Деточкин добирался домой на метро. Под грохот поезда он думал о маме. Он любил маму. Конфликта поколений в их семье не существовало. Мама ждала Деточкина. Когда он отпер дверь, мама вышла в коридор и, приподнявшись на цыпочки, поцеловала сына в щеку. – Все-таки я не могу понять, какие у страхового агента могут быть командировки в Тбилиси? Обед на столе. Что ты стоишь, иди мой руки! Во время обеда мама продолжала говорить без умолку. Деточкин и не пытался вставить слово. Он знал, что мама все равно не слушает собеседника, довольствуясь собственным мнением. Было странно, что при таком качестве характера мама не сделала карьеры. Всю свою жизнь она работала плановиком в Министерстве нелегкой промышленности и лишь недавно вышла на пенсию. Теперь чуть ли не всю свою пенсию она тратила на печатные издания. Она боялась отстать от быстротекущей жизни. – Ешь, – говорила мама, – не сутулься! Твои командировки кажутся мне подозрительными... Керес выиграл международный турнир. Я болела за Таля. Он отстал на пол-очка... И эти командировки кажутся подозрительными не только мне... – Кому еще? – испугался Деточкин. Но мама уже поехала дальше: – Последняя книга Дюма была кулинарной. Ты ешь луковый суп по рецепту великого писателя Дюма-отца. – Очень вкусно, – отозвался Деточкин-сын. – Командировки кажутся подозрительными Любе. Она права, что не желает идти замуж за недотепу. – Она это тебе говорила? – печально спросил Юрий Иванович. В дверь позвонили. Деточкин вздрогнул и перестал есть исторический суп. Пришла соседка из квартиры сверху: – Антонина Яковлевна, у вас не найдется щепотки соли? Соседка целый день моталась по квартирам, выпрашивая одну луковицу, таблетку пирамидона, чаю на заварку, две морковки, ложечку сахарного песку или ломтик хлеба. У нее всегда не хватало только необходимых вещей. Остальное имелось в изобилии. Для нее переезд из коммунальной квартиры в отдельную обернулся трагедией. – Спасибо, я отдам, – поблагодарила соседка, которая почему-то всегда забывала отдавать. Хлопнула дверь. Деточкин снова вздрогнул. – Это ты всегда такой после твоих командировок! – Мама гневно потрясла седой мальчишеской стрижкой. – Я говорила с Любой, она не хочет идти за тебя замуж: ты ненадежный человек! – Но почему? – вскричал Деточкин. – Ешь второе! Перестань горбиться! Енисей перекрыли, а я не видела... Я пойду к твоему начальнику и скажу, чтоб тебя не гоняли в разные города, ты потом нервный! Деточкин поперхнулся. Он верил, что мама может пойти к начальнику. – Ты поставишь меня в неловкое положение... – сказал он, умоляюще глядя на маму. – Вот, я купила на рынке черешню! Дерут, спекулянты! Ягода показалась Деточкину знакомой. – Мне кажется, я уже ел эту черешню. Спасибо. – Он встал. – Куда ты идешь? – требовательно спросила мать. – Мама, мне уже тридцать шесть! – Спасибо, что ты мне сообщил это, – поблагодарила мама, блеснув озорными глазами. – Я всегда рад сообщить тебе что-нибудь новенькое, – немедленно включился Деточкин. – Я ведь беру пример с тебя. – Тебе до меня далеко! – сказала мама. И они расстались, довольные друг другом... Смеркалось. Деточкин вышел из дома и огляделся по сторонам. Приняв меры предосторожности, он поднял воротник пальто. Шляпы на нем не было, иначе он бы надвинул ее на лоб. Слившись с толпой, Юрий Деточкин зашагал в неизвестном направлении. Из другого конца большого города в еще более неизвестном направлении шел Максим Подберезовиков. Они двигались навстречу судьбе. Они сближались. В киоске у входа в метро продавали «Вечернюю Москву». Деточкин встал в очередь. Подберезовиков встал за ним. Им дали два экземпляра газеты, сложенные вместе. Деточкин разнял их и одну газету отдал Подберезовикову. Они ехали рядом на эскалаторе. Оба читали. Они вошли в один и тот же вагон. Сели напротив друг друга. На следующей остановке в вагон вошла женщина с ребенком. Деточкин и Подберезовиков вскочили одновременно, уступая женщине место. Хорошее воспитание подвело Юрия Ивановича. Подберезовиков мельком взглянул на него. Через несколько секунд он вторично поглядел на своего соседа, теперь внимательней. Деточкин ощутил на себе взгляд. И как бы невзначай подвинулся к двери. Подберезовиков уже не выпускал его из поля зрения.

----------


## Lampada

Деточкин чувствовал это спиной, обернуться он не смел. Выйдя на перрон, Деточкин все-таки не удержался и посмотрел назад. Подберезовиков шел следом. Стараясь не бежать, Деточкин покинул станцию метро. На улице было почти темно. Толпы не было, и на этот раз смешаться было не с кем. Деточкин повернул налево. Подберезовиков повторил его тактический маневр. Деточкин поддал жару. Подберезовиков не отставал. Деточкин свернул за угол и перешел на примитивный бег. Невдалеке показалось спасительное здание районного Дворца культуры. Оно было построено в эпоху архитектурных излишеств. Деточкин спрятался за одно из них. Он стоял за колонной, не выглядывал и не дышал. Выждав несколько минут, он крадучись вошел во Дворец. Первым, кого он увидел, был Подберезовиков. У каждого следователя обязательно есть увлечение, которому он посвящает время, свободное от розыска преступников. Шерлок Холмс, например, играл на скрипке, Максим Подберезовиков – в самодеятельности. Чтобы сохранить равновесие, испуганный Деточкин оперся на Доску почета активистов-аккордеонистов. Подберезовиков молча смотрел на Деточкина. Он продолжал мучительно вспоминать, где он видел этого человека. С ним происходило то же, что часто бывает с каждым. Навязчивое желание восстановить в памяти дурацкий мотив, название скверной книги или фамилию гражданина, с которым тебя ничто не связывает, нередко портит в общем счастливую жизнь. Пока не вспомнишь то, что тебе не нужно, не можешь делать то, что тебе необходимо. Подберезовиков напрягся. Его усилие не пропало даром. – Я узнал вас! – издал торжествующий клич Максим. Лицо Деточкина стало серым, как фотография на Доске почета. – А это не я! – Не отпирайтесь... Это вы говорили: «А судьи кто?» Обмякший Деточкин неудержимо сползал вниз. – Я про судей ничего такого не говорил! – Говорили, говорили, – Подберезовиков подхватил Деточкина. – Это ж вы играли Чацкого?! – Ах, Чацкого! – До Деточкина дошел наконец смысл слов Подберезовикова. – Я совсем забыл. И Деточкин захохотал. Глядя на него, засмеялся и Подберезовиков. Они дружно ржали, испытывая взаимную симпатию. – Так вы на репетицию... – заливался Деточкин. – Ага! – покатывался Подберезовиков. – Значит, будем играть вместе... – корчился Деточкин. – В одном спектакле, – умирал от смеха Подберезовиков. Веяния времени коснулись и коллективов самодеятельности. Их стали укрупнять. Создавались Народные театры. Самодеятельный коллектив милиции, где выступал Подберезовиков, слили с самодеятельностью таксомоторного парка, где подвизался Деточкин. Все вместе стало называться Народный Большой театр. И сегодня милиционеры впервые встречались с таксистами. Главный режиссер собрал энтузиастов сцены в пустом зале. – Товарищи! – заявил режиссер. – Есть мнение, что Народные театры вытеснят наконец театры профессиональные! И это правильно!.. Естественно, что актер, не получающий зарплаты, будет играть с большим вдохновением. Кроме того, артисты должны где-то работать. Неправильно, нехорошо, если они весь день болтаются в театре, как это было с Ермоловой и Станиславским. Насколько бы лучше играла Ермолова вечером, если бы днем стояла у шлифовального станка... Деточкин и Подберезовиков, которые сидели рядом, рассмеялись. – Товарищи! – продолжал режиссер. – Звание Народного театра ко многому обязывает. Кого вы только не играли в своих коллективах, лучше не перечислять! Не пришла ли пора, друзья мои, замахнуться нам на Шекспира? – И замахнемся! – поддержал зал. Создание Народного театра прошло безболезненно. Когда народные артисты дружной гурьбой высыпали из Дворца, совершенно нельзя было разобрать, кто из них милиционер, а кто таксист. – Я люблю сцену! – возбужденно рассказывал Деточкин своему новому приятелю Максиму Подберезовикову. – Выходишь под луч софита в другом костюме, в гриме и парике – никто тебя не узнает! Максим охотно с ним согласился. – Я рад с вами познакомиться! – искренне сказал Юрий Иванович. – Мы еще встретимся! – пообещал Подберезовиков. Они разошлись, помахав друг другу рукой. Пятнадцать минут спустя Деточкин, достав из кармана ключ, успешно отпирал дверь чужой квартиры. Он вошел в прихожую, беззвучно закрыл дверь и замер. Он не услышал ничего, кроме аритмии собственного сердца. Потом он поглядел на вешалку. На ней одиноко висело женское пальто. Деточкин не взял его. Даже наоборот. Он снял свой плащ и повесил рядом. Затем скинул ботинки и сунул ноги в шлепанцы. Вдоль стены Деточкин подкрался к комнате и... боязливо постучал. Никто не отозвался. Он отважился постучать вторично. И опять никакого ответа. Тогда Деточкин расхрабрился. Он слегка приотворил дверь и, извиваясь, протиснул в щель свое худосочное тело. В комнате пахло чем-то яблочным, сдобным и семейным. Втянув носом воздух, Деточкин решил остаться здесь навсегда... Люба, упакованная в уютный домашний халат, сидела за столом и с аппетитом уплетала пирог собственного производства. Деточкину нравилось смотреть, как вкусно ест Люба. У каждого бывает внутренний враг. Своим врагом Люба считала надвигающуюся полноту, хотя Деточкин категорически не разделял этой точки зрения. Люба истязала себя спортом и крутила до одури металлический обруч хулахуп. Ровно в одиннадцать часов утра Люба останавливала свой троллейбус и, к ужасу пассажиров, быстренько делала производственную гимнастику. Ценная инициатива передового водителя была поддержана управлением и внедрялась по всем маршрутам. Но ничто не помогало Любе. Она ограничивала себя во всем, кроме еды. – Явился? – сказала Люба, налегая на пирог. – Где пропадал? – Добрый вечер, Люба. Я был в командировке. – Садись, если пришел, – разрешила Люба. – Спасибо, – Деточкин присел на краешек стула. – Пей чай! – Спасибо. – Ешь пирог! – Спасибо. Большое спасибо! – изблагодарился Деточкин. Люба пододвинула к нему варенье. – Спасибо, – еще раз повторил затюканный Деточкин. Чтоб как-то начать беседу, он неуверенно сказал: – В Москве тепло. Можно сказать, жарко. А в Тбилиси просто жара! – Я так и думала, что ты был в Тбилиси. – А куда еще ехать? – Тебе виднее. Может, ты в этом Тбилиси уже штампик в паспорт поставил? Изумленный таким оборотом дела, Деточкин полез в пиджак и предъявил Любе свой неженатый паспорт. – Это ничего не значит, – вздохнула Люба, – можно и без печати. – Что ты, Люба! Без печати ничего нельзя! – Нет, Юрий Иванович, что-то ты от меня скрываешь... – Понимаешь, Люба, – стал запинаться Юрий Иванович, – я вот первый раз поехал... в командировку... был уверен, что больше никогда не поеду... А потом еще раз поехал, как получилось – сам не знаю... Характер у меня, что ли, такой... вспыльчивый... Ну и делаю глупости. Сам понимаю – глупо, и все-таки еду... в командировку... – Подумай, что ты несешь! – вскричала Люба. Стало очень тихо. Оба, и Люба и Деточкин, размышляли о неудавшемся счастье. – Юрий Иванович! – официально заявила Люба. – Верни мне ключ! – Насовсем? – дрожащим шепотом спросил Деточкин. – Да, насовсем, – подтвердила Люба. Глядя в непреклонные глаза, Юрий Иванович встал и положил ключ в тарелку, рядом с пирогом. Затем потоптался на месте, ожидая помилования. Затем попятился к выходу, не теряя надежды, что его остановят. Надежда не оправдалась, и он оказался в коридоре. Там он снял шлепанцы и долго-долго надевал ботинки. Никто ему не мешал. Взяв свой плащ, Деточкин вышел на лестничную площадку. Траурно хлопнула дверь. Оставшись одна, Люба заплакала. Это было банально, но естественно. Раздался звонок. Люба пошла отворять. У двери сиротливо стоял Деточкин. – Ты зачем звонишь? – горько спросила Люба. – Но у меня же теперь нет ключа...

----------


## Lampada

*Глава шестая, в которой выясняется, что жить можно не только по паспорту, но и по доверенности*  Еще в школе Дима учил: коллектив – великая сила! Один в поле не строитель! Задумав вложить свои сбережения в недвижимую собственность, Дима возглавил дачно-строительный кооператив из себя самого и своего тестя. Благодарное отечество выделило подполковнику в отставке Сокол-Кружкину тридцать соток Подмосковья. Получив надел, Семен Васильевич пошел по стопам Мичурина. Правда, в отличие от великого селекционера он не был новатором и пристрастился исключительно к одной культуре – «клубника ранняя». Семен Васильевич добивался высоких урожаев «клубники ранней» на собственном участке. Признательные москвичи платили ему за это на новых рынках немалые деньги. То, что участок был оформлен на имя тестя, в общем устраивало зятя. Конечно, лучше иметь дачу на свое собственное имя, но придут люди в синей форме и невежливо спросят: – Откуда у вас деньги? К подполковнику в отставке они не придут. Бежевая «Волга» тоже была записана не на Димино имя, а на жену. Дима ездил по доверенности. Доверенность была основой его существования. Он все делал по доверенности. Каждый раз, когда он должен был купить для дачи очередной гвоздь, Сокол-Кружкин нотариально подтверждал ему свое доверие. А гвоздей требовалось много! В нотариальной конторе Дима слыл своим человеком. Доверенности преследовали Диму. Они снились ночами и являлись в бреду во время болезней. Ложась в постель, Дима подавлял в себе желание предъявить жене доверенность. Такая жизнь не удовлетворяла денежного и мыслящего Семицветова, но выхода не было, особенно сейчас, в период разгула общественности и контроля. И за это Семицветов не любил советскую власть. Советская власть платила ему той же монетой! Было восхитительное, первостатейное утро. Превосходное подмосковное солнце замечательно освещало изумительную природу, окруженную со всех сторон добротным частоколом. За частоколом на своем участке ритмично махали лопатами Дима и Сокол-Кружкин. Оба были в противогазах. Противогазы по знакомству достал Сокол-Кружкин в краеведческом музее. Дело в том, что Дима раздобыл утром машину «левого» дерьма. И они удобряли им почву. Инна не принимала участия в семейном воскреснике. Она гуляла по великолепному смешанному лесу, где людей было больше, нежели деревьев. В многотысячном состязании любителей природы Инна заняла одно из призовых мест – она урвала два ландыша. Они были нужны ей для приготовления питательного весеннего крема «Светлого мая привет», придающего эластичность любой коже. Инна служила косметологом в Институте красоты. Это создавало ей устойчивую независимость, столь необходимую в супружеском сосуществовании. Инна вернулась домой, когда с удобрением было покончено. Стянув противогазы, мужчины отдыхали на куче строительного мусора. – У Топтунова отбирают дачу! – крикнула Инна, делясь сенсационной новостью, которой знакомые огорошили ее в лесу. – И правильно отбирают! – загремел Сокол-Кружкин. – Давно пора! С жульем, допустим, надо бороться! – Но почему он жулик? – возмутился Дима. – Человек умеет жить. – Ты мне скажи, – вошел в раж Семен Васильевич, – на какие заработки заместитель директора одноэтажной трикотажной фабрики отгрохал себе двухэтажный каменный особняк? – Это его дело, – примирительно вставил Семицветов. – Нет, наше! – праведный гнев обуял тестя. – Мы будем прост-таки нещадно преследовать лиц, живущих на, допустим, нетрудовые доходы! – Папочка, заткнись! – нежно прошипела дочь. Семен Васильевич захохотал. – Ага, испугались! Кто ты есть? – повернулся он к Диме. – Вот дам тебе прост-таки... коленом – и вылетишь с моего участка! Стращать Диму было излюбленной забавой тестя. Его солдафонский юмор постепенно приближал Диму к инфаркту. – Я понимаю, Сокол Васильевич, – заикаясь, пролепетал Дима. – Вы шутите... – И он тоскующим взглядом обвел штабеля кирпичей и досок, «бой стекла» в нераспечатанной фабричной упаковке, младенчески розовые плитки шифера и многое другое, купленное хоть и по доверенности, но на его кровные деньги. Едучи в город на бежевой «Волге», Дима размышлял о своей собачьей жизни. Даже выходной не как у людей, а почему-то в понедельник... И эта идиотская зависимость от родственников. Вдруг Инна полюбит другого и уйдет? Тогда тесть вышвырнет его с дачи, а неверная жена выкинет на ходу из машины. Почему он должен строить благополучие на непрочном фундаменте женского постоянства? Когда Дима слышал формулировку «нетрудовые доходы», ему хотелось кусаться! Он вкалывает с утра до ночи, всем угождает, гоняет по городу, имея дело со всякой нечистью – с фарцовщиками и тунеядцами, добывая у них иностранный товар... А когда он вынимает из клиента жалкий рубль, то подвергается при этом несоразмерной опасности! В его профессии, как у саперов, ошибаются только один раз! Почему он, молодой, с высшим образованием, талантливый, красивый, вынужден все время таиться, выкручиваться, приспосабливаться? «Когда все это кончится?» – думал Дима и понимал, что никогда. Он опять поставил машину за квартал от магазина и не заметил, что в сквере напротив укрылся за томиком Шекспира Некто в темных очках. Этот Некто следил за тем, как Дима запирал машину, как скрылся за углом и как зашел в комиссионный магазин. Дима приступил сегодня к торговле в весьма раздраженном состоянии. – Мне нужен заграничный магнитофон – немецкий или американский, – интимно сказала усатая покупательница, перегнувшись через прилавок и положив при этом многопудовую грудь на телевизор «Рекорд». – Нету! – коротко ответил Дима. «Хоть бы побрилась», – думал он, с омерзением глядя на ее усы. Заметив, что «Рекорд» в опасности, Дима потребовал: – Уберите это с телевизора! Дама послушно отодвинулась и, перейдя на хриплый шепот, спросила: – Скажите, пожалуйста, кто из вас Дима? – Ну, я Дима! Что из этого? – продолжал хамить продавец. – Я от Федора Матвеевича. – Какого еще Федора Матвеевича? – Приятеля Василия Григорьевича... – Ну ладно, предположим... – Мне необходим заграничный магнитофон! – Есть очень хороший – советский! – Не подойдет! – отрицательно пошевелила усами покупательница. – Заграничные надо изыскивать... – задумчиво протянул Семицветов, привычно становясь на стезю вымогательства. – Я понимаю! – Дама имела достаточный опыт. – Сколько? Дима растопырил пятерню. – Пятьдесят новых? – переспросила ошарашенная покупательница. – А как же? Нужно узнать, нужно привезти, нужно попридержать... Оставьте телефончик... В это время человек в темных очках, спрятав Шекспира в портфель, покинул сквер и не торопясь подошел к витрине комиссионного магазина. Он делал вид, что разглядывает норковую шубу. На самом деле он высматривал Семицветова. «Занят, – удовлетворенно подумал Некто. – И не скоро освободится. Приступим к делу!» Человек в темных очках фланирующей походкой направился к Диминой «Волге». Он небрежно насвистывал: «А я иду, шагаю по Москве...», зорко оценивая переулочную обстановку. Это был знаменитый Двестилешников переулок, где автомобили, пешеходы и магазины смешались в одну оживленную кучу. Некто протолкался к «Волге» и оперся о бежевое крыло. Ни одна живая душа не обращала на него ни малейшего внимания. Вдруг у места, где назревало преступление, объявился милиционер. Некто отпрянул от машины. Рядом оказался табачный киоск. – Пожалуйста, «Беломор» и спичек! – «Беломора» нет, – ответил киоскер, облезлый и грустный старик в черных канцелярских нарукавниках. – Тогда дайте сигареты «Друг». Купив сигареты, Некто обернулся. Милиционера подхватила воскресная толпа и унесла в неизвестном направлении. Человек, собирающийся украсть машину, закурил. «Час пробил!» – высокопарно подумал он и незаметно надел хлопчатобумажные перчатки. Достав из портфеля отмычку, он в мгновение ока вскрыл машину. Через еще одно мгновение он уже сидел за рулем. Потушив сигарету, он, конечно, спрятал окурок в карман, снова огляделся по сторонам, но уехать не удалось! К тротуару подкатило такси и стало вплотную к его «Волге». Некто обернулся: сзади, также вплотную, стояла «татра». Беззаботный таксист вышел из машины и лениво заковылял покупать папиросы. Мысленно прокляв его, человек в темных очках вынул из портфеля томик Шекспира и притворился, что увлечен бессмертными стихами. Наконец такси отъехало. Но в этот момент в окно постучали. Пришлось опустить стекло. У бежевой «Волги» нервно сучил ногами толстенький мужчина с чемоданом на молниях.

----------


## Lampada

– Это ваша машина? – заискивающе спросил толстенький. – Нет! – ответил Некто. Ему не хотелось врать. – Но вы шофер? – Нет-нет. – А что вы здесь тогда делаете? – Пытаюсь угнать эту машину, а вы меня задерживаете! – ответил Некто. – Тогда, пожалуйста, угоните вместе со мной, – пошутил толстенький. – Я опаздываю на поезд. Некто мучительно размышлял. Пассажир рядом, все-таки маскировка. Какой нормальный вор угоняет машину вместе с пассажиром? – Вы действительно опаздываете? – Да. – Садитесь. Но вы становитесь соучастником! – честно предупредил Некто. – Хорошо, хорошо... На Курский вокзал. Рассыпаясь в благодарностях, толстенький влез в машину вместе с чемоданом. Злоумышленник вставил ключ в зажигание, чтобы завести «Волгу», но она... отчаянно завопила! Сработал тайный сигнал, поставленный знакомым Диминым электриком. – Вот! Я вас предупреждал, – сказал Некто, с отличной скоростью выскочил из машины и затерялся в толпе. Машина продолжала надсадно гудеть, собирая зевак. Поняв, что попал в переплет, пассажир тоже предпринял попытку скрыться, но было уже поздно. С криком «Не отпускайте вора!» к машине гигантскими кенгуриными прыжками мчался Семицветов. – Я не вор! – оправдывался толстенький. – Я опаздываю на поезд! Вот у меня билет! – Предусмотрительный! Все подготовил! – ехидно заметил кто-то, а Дима, выхватив билет, строго распорядился: – Держите его! – и стал отключать сигнал. Вскоре примчалась синяя оперативная машина с красной полосой, известная под названием «раковая шейка». Из нее выскочили Подберезовиков с блокнотом, Таня с саквояжем и юноша с фотоаппаратом. – Кто владелец? – грозно спросил следователь. – Я... – оробел Дима и показал на толстенького: – Мы вора схватили! – Я не вор! – в сотый раз повторил толстенький. – Я опаздываю на поезд, а он отобрал у меня билет! Юноша с фотоаппаратом щелкнул крупным планом сначала Диму, а затем толстенького. Оба затихли. Таня, не теряя времени, снимала с дверцы машины отпечатки пальцев. – Ваши документы! – вежливо обратился Подберезовиков к задержанному. – И документы на машину! – сказал он Диме. – Разбираться будем не здесь. Кто свидетель? – Я! – бодро откликнулась женщина с хозяйственной сумкой. – А что случилось? – Я не вор! – безнадежно повторил толстенький. – Вор сбежал! К сожалению, я не запомнил его лица, – добавил он, ухудшая этим свое положение. – Я опаздываю на поезд! Он поглядел на часы: – Впрочем, я уже опоздал!.. Таня нашла в машине томик Шекспира, забытый злоумышленником. – Ваша? – следователь показал книгу Диме. – Что вы! – ответил тот. – Ваша? Толстенький покачал головой. В подобную передрягу он влипал впервые в жизни. – Я свидетель! – продавец табачного киоска появился возле машины и сразу стал центром внимания. Фотограф с восторгом набросился на него со своим объективом. – В профиль я получаюсь лучше, – намекнул киоскер. Его сняли и в профиль. – Я начну с самого начала, – не без торжественности приступил к рассказу старик. – Сегодня не завезли «Беломор». Я уже устал отвечать: «Нет «Беломора»! – Ближе к делу! – попросил следователь. – Молодой человек, в вашей профессии нельзя торопиться. «Беломор» – это деталь для следствия. Он тоже просил «Беломор». А потом купил сигареты «Друг». Тридцать копеек пачка, на этикетке собака. Я подумал: «Почему он нервничает?» Вам интересно? – Очень! – ответил Подберезовиков. – Он высокий, сутулый. Лицо обыкновенное. Даже симпатичное лицо. Ходит с портфелем. В шляпе. Тот, кто курит «Беломор», не курит сигареты с собакой на этикетке. Они дороже и создают другое настроение. А это его сообщник, – он показал на пришибленного толстенького. – Они посовещались, и он влез в чужую машину! Они хотели удрать вместе! – Я не сообщник! – нищенски затянула жертва. – Я просто невезучий, несчастный человек. У меня горит путевка в Сочи! Толстенькому стало жутко. Он осознал, что вместо курорта едет в тюрьму!   *Глава седьмая, в которой бежевая «Волга» еще раз подвергается нападению*  Назавтра после работы Деточкин привычно маячил на остановке. Когда подошел желанный троллейбус, Юрий Иванович, как и все пассажиры, проник в него с задней площадки. Несмотря на роман с водителем, Деточкин не разрешал себе ездить без билета. Он аккуратно проделал все процедуры, связанные с бескондукторным обслуживанием, и оказался в Любиной кабине. – Следующая остановка – Пушкинская площадь! – объявила в микрофон Люба, искоса поглядев на Деточкина. – Люба, я должен с тобой поговорить! Люба промолчала. – Люба, я пришел с тобой мириться! – А мы и не ссорились! – холодно ответила Любовь. Она следила, кончилась ли посадка. – Можно ехать! – позволил Деточкин. – Одни сошли, другие сели. Троллейбус покатил дальше. – Зачем нам ссориться, Люба? Мы же с тобой близкие люди. Люба горестно усмехнулась: – Близкие люди знают все друг про друга! А ты все время что-то от меня скрываешь. Был шофером, вдруг становишься страховым агентом! Потом эти командировки... неожиданные... Какие? Почему? Деточкину было противно лгать Любе, но сказать правду он не смел. – Когда-нибудь ты все поймешь. Чем позже это случится, тем лучше... – Ты пришел издеваться надо мной, Юрий Иванович? – Люба устала от тайн Деточкина. – Перестань меня мучить, а то я задавлю кого-нибудь! И она едва не выполнила это намерение. – Значит, мы не помирились... – подытожил Деточкин, ударившись при резком торможении головой о лобовое стекло. – Следующая остановка – площадь Маяковского, – печально сказала Люба. – Своевременно оплачивайте проезд!.. Так и не наладив отношений с Любой, Деточкин прибыл во Дворец культуры. В самодеятельности Юрия Ивановича любили. Он обладал прирожденными актерскими данными. Он был непосредствен и правдив в любой, самой невероятной драматической ситуации. Атмосфера в репетиционном зале была накаленной. Вчера «Спартак» не смог одолеть «Динамо», и поэтому режиссер находился в трансе. Артисты знали футбольную слабость своего маэстро и сидели смирно. – Каждый игрок должен знать свою роль назубок! – раздраженно выговаривал режиссер Подберезовикову, спутавшему текст. – Игрок не должен бестолково гонять по сцене, играть надо головой! И не надо грубить! – цыкнул он на виновного, пытавшегося оправдаться. – А то я вас удалю с поля, то есть с репетиции! В перерыве игроки, то есть артисты, вышли покурить. Деточкин достал из кармана пачку сигарет и предложил Максиму. – Да... сигареты «Друг»... Собака на этикетке. Тридцать копеек... – Я-то вообще «Беломор» курю, – разъяснил Деточкин с присущей ему откровенностью. – Но не было «Беломора». – Это вы точно заметили – «Беломора» не было. Именно поэтому он и купил сигареты «Друг». – Кто он? – все еще беспечно спросил Деточкин. – Преступник! Внезапно Деточкин ощутил себя на краю пропасти. Он хотел отступить, но сзади была стена. Проходить сквозь стены, даже сквозь сухую штукатурку, он не умел. Он безысходно взглянул на небо. По голубому потолку бодро вышагивали вполне реалистические колхозницы со снопами пшеницы. Деточкин пожалел, что он не с ними. Деваться было некуда. – К-ка-кой преступник? Следователь принял испуг приятеля за обычный обывательский интерес к нарушению закона. – Современный, культурный. Я бы даже сказал – преступник нового типа! Раньше жулики что забывали на месте преступления? – Что? – полюбопытствовал Деточкин. – Окурки, кепки... А теперь – вот! – И Подберезовиков показал томик Шекспира, который Некто оставил в машине. Деточкин вздрогнул и отшатнулся от книжки. – Вы не бойтесь! – улыбнулся Максим. – Здесь нет пятен крови! – Вы следователь? Подберезовиков листал Шекспира.

----------


## Lampada

– Отпечатков пальцев нет – преступник всегда работает в хлопчатобумажных перчатках. Нет ни библиотечного штампа, ни фамилии владельца – знаете, некоторые надписывают свои книжки... – Знаю... Но я не надписываю! – заверил Деточкин. – Я веду дела по угону машин, – продолжал Подберезовиков. – Но вам это неинтересно! – Мне это чрезвычайно интересно! – Деточкин говорил святую правду. – Я вам по секрету скажу, – понизил голос следователь, – в городе орудует шайка. Угоняет личные машины. За год из одного и того же района угнано четыре автомобиля. – Три, – машинально поправил Деточкин. – И вы уже слышали? Правильно, четвертую угнать не удалось. Но скоро с этим будет покончено! – вселил он надежду в Деточкина. – П-почему? – Вчера я задержал одного из членов шайки! – К-кого? – поразился Деточкин. Он и не подозревал, что Некто в темных очках имеет сообщников. – Представляете, инженер из совнархоза. Жена – врач. Двое детей. Только что квартиру получил на юго-западе – и занимается таким делом! – А к-как он вы-ыглядит? – испугался Деточкин. – Такой маленький, толстенький... – Вы его арестовали? – Деточкин даже перестал заикаться. – Зачем такая строгая мера? Подберезовиков снова улыбнулся: – Он собирался удрать на курорт, но я взял с него подписку о невыезде! – А вдруг он не сообщник? – горячо вступился Деточкин. – Инженер совнархоза, уважаемый человек, а вы лишили его заслуженного отдыха. – Мое чутье тоже подсказывает – он не виноват. Но окончательное выяснение – дело нескольких дней. Мне уже известны приметы главаря шайки: он высокий, лицо обыкновенное, даже симпатичное, ходит с портфелем, в шляпе, и главная примета – сутулый. Деточкин незаметно для Максима распрямил плечи. – А как вы будете ловить главаря? Подберезовиков не успел ответить. В вестибюле появился режиссер с судейским свистком. Он пронзительно засвистел и скомандовал: – Прошу всех на второй тайм!.. У великого Репина в Куоккале были «среды», в «Литературной газете» на Цветном бульваре – «вторники», у Семицветовых в квартире № 397 – «понедельники», два раза в месяц. Тратить деньги на гостей еженедельно Дима не желал. Приглашались нужные люди, поэтому Сокол-Кружкин со свойственной ему меткостью окрестил эти сборища «нужником». Самого Семена Васильевича никогда не звали. Однажды он все-таки заявился, вмешивался во все разговоры, надрался коньяку и стал кричать, что Дима прохвост и по нему тоскует Уголовный кодекс. Наиболее предусмотрительные гости не рискнули прийти на следующий «понедельник». Сегодня подбор был изысканным. Пришли те, кто может достать пластик для дачи, пальто джерси, дамские замшевые сапоги, билеты в Дом кино и многое другое, столь же необходимое. Пришел поэт, осыпанный почестями и перхотью. Реальной пользы от поэта не было, но без него вечеринка была как шашлык без шампура. Главный гость окончил Литинститут и стал поэтом. С тем же успехом он мог окончить мединститут и стать врачом. Все-таки лучше, что он окончил Литературный институт... Пришел и нужный Филипп Картузов. У него в «Пивном зале» можно было при случае укрыться в отдельном кабинете, вкусно поесть и потолковать о делах. Вечер протекал интеллектуально. Рассказывались анекдоты средней скабрезности, сообщались последние новости из серии «кто с кем живет» и «где что дают». Когда дошел черед до Картузова, он поведал, как у него увели машину. Оказывается, Филипп бросился под колеса, чтобы заставить вора притормозить. Но машина у Филиппа была такая замечательная, что не захотела давить хозяина. Она перепрыгнула через него и удрала! Вранье Картузова имело у выпивших гостей успех. – Это называется гипербола! – пояснил поэт. Он долго читал свои стихи. Упрашивать его не приходилось. «Понедельник» удался. Инна сновала между кухней и комнатой, демонстрируя бедра. Дима надрывно пел под гитару блатные песни. И вот меня обрили и костюмчик унесли. На мне теперь тюремная одежда. Квадратик неба синего и звездочка вдали Мерцают мне, как слабая надежда... — слезливо выл Семицветов, боясь, что сюжет станет автобиографическим. В этот вечер Дима не выглядывал в окно. Он не боялся за свою «Волгу». У него была на это уважительная причина. А внизу во мраке надвигающейся ночи сутулый мужчина, предварительно надев любимые хлопчатобумажные перчатки, привычно отпирал бежевую «Волгу». Вчерашний урок не прошел для него даром. Подняв капот, он преспокойно отключил секретный сигнал. Затем он сел за руль, положил на сиденье портфель с набором инструментов и вставил ключ в замок зажигания, чтобы завести машину. Он повернул ключ – машина смолчала! Чтобы включить скорость, он, как положено, нащупал ногой педаль сцепления и... закричал от нестерпимой боли! Похититель не мог догадаться, что вчера же, после первого покушения, Дима купил в охотничьем магазине волчий капкан и тот же знакомый электрик установил его на педаль сцепления. Капкан сработал – Деточкин был пойман! Да, дорогой зритель! Ты, конечно, не мог догадаться, что машины угоняет Деточкин! А если ты все-таки догадался, то ты, дорогой зритель, как сказал бы С. И. Стулов, – молодец! Деточкину было очень больно. Человек, не попадавший в капкан, не может себе этого представить, а волки об этом не рассказывали. Деточкин не стал звать на помощь. Превозмогая боль, он попытался разомкнуть железные челюсти, стиснувшие его ногу. Но капкан был рассчитан на дикого зверя, и у Деточкина не хватило сил. Тогда он расстегнул спасительный портфель, достал ножовку и стал пилить железо, пока оно горячо... «Понедельник» кончался. Радушные Семицветовы выпроваживали гостей. Чтобы ненароком никто не застрял, они вышли вместе с ними. Впереди шагал поэт. Он мучительно вспоминал, как зовут хозяина дома... При виде бежевой «Волги» все сильно развеселились. – Люблю кататься по ночам! – взвизгнула жена того, кто достает модный пластик. Компания окружила машину. Деточкин сжался в комок, перестал пилить и сполз с сиденья на пол. – Семицветов, твоя машина – блондинка! – сострили билеты в Дом кино. – Димочка, повезите нас куда-нибудь! – попросило пальто джерси. При этих словах прикованному Деточкину захотелось завыть, как настоящему волку. Гостей охватил энтузиазм. – Дима, едем! – Инночка, уговорите его! Дима стойко отражал натиск: – Нет, друзья, нет! Когда я принял, я не сажусь за руль! – Дима, не трусьте! – крикнуло пальто джерси, которому особенно хотелось кататься. – Нет-нет! – поддержала мужа Инна. – Теперь изобрели такую пробирку, милиция заставляет в нее дыхнуть, и сразу видно, пил или не пил! Если пил – напрочь лишают прав! Гости разочарованно разбрелись. Дима обошел вокруг машины и на всякий случай подергал дверцы. Одна из них, передняя левая, вдруг слегка поддалась и тут же, вырвавшись из Диминой руки, снова захлопнулась. Дима изумился. Он дернул второй раз, но дверца не открывалась, так как сейчас Деточкин держал ее мертвой хваткой. – Здорово же я набрался! – решил Дима. – Инночка! – обратился он к жене. – Я должен бросить себя в горизонтальное положение! Когда Семицветовы скрылись, Деточкин допилил капкан и вывалился на мостовую вместе с неразлучным портфелем. С трудом поднявшись, незадачливый похититель заковылял прочь от подлой машины... Люба испуганно вскочила с постели. Ее разбудил тревожный ночной звонок. Накинув халат, она, в предчувствии беды, выбежала в переднюю. – Кто там? – крикнула Люба. – Люба, это я! – голос был настолько жалкий и несчастный, что Люба сразу открыла. В дверях стоял раненый Деточкин и смотрел на Любу как на свою последнюю надежду. Податливое женское сердце дрогнуло. – Что с тобой, Юра? – Да вот, понаставили всюду капканов...

----------


## Lampada

Люба подумала, что Деточкин бредит. Она обняла его за поникшие плечи и повела в комнату.  – Капкан на живого человека! – зло выговаривал Максим Подберезовиков Семицветовым, примчавшимся к нему на следующее утро. – Это, знаете ли, надо додуматься! Мы вас можем привлечь! – Вот-вот! – возмутился Дима. – Бандит хотел угнать машину! Он распилил мой собственный капкан! А вы попробуйте достать в Москве волчий капкан. Его ни за какие деньги не купишь! – Потише! – посоветовал следователь, и Дима, вспомнив, где находится, тотчас присмирел. – А вы хотите привлечь меня! – уже заискивающе закончил он. – Хороша законность! Подберезовиков еще раз поднял глаза на Семицветова, и тот умолк. – Преступник дважды пытался угнать одну и ту же машину... – рассуждал Максим. – Это совпадение не случайно. Я думаю, он хотел угнать именно вашу машину! – Резонно. Я тоже об этом догадался! – робко съязвил Дима. – Почему он прицепился именно к вашей машине? – продолжал следователь. – Вы меня об этом спрашиваете? – А кого же? – простодушно поинтересовался Максим. – Вы не подозреваете никого из ваших знакомых? – У нас знакомые, – обиделась Инна, – вполне приличные люди. Про себя Дима подумал: «Может, действительно орудует кто-нибудь из своих?» – Вам никто не завидует? – продолжал расспрашивать следователь. – Чему завидовать? У нас скромное положение. Умеренная зарплата. Мы живем тихо, незаметно... Подберезовиков нажал кнопку звонка. На вызов в кабинет вошла Таня, как всегда переполненная чувством. – Таня, запросите поликлиники, не обращался ли кто-либо с характерной травмой ноги! – отдал распоряжение Максим. – Хорошо! – согласилась Таня, с нескрываемой нежностью глядя в серые подберезовские глаза. Позвонил телефон. Подберезовиков снял трубку и услыхал добрый голос Деточкина. – Привет Юрию Ивановичу! – расплылся в улыбке Максим. – Как – не придете? Смотрите, режиссер назначит вам штрафной удар! На обоих концах провода рассмеялись. – У меня нога болит, – сообщил Деточкин. – Тогда вы лучше полежите... Пусть нога отдохнет... Всего вам хорошего... – сказал в ответ Подберезовиков и положил трубку на рычаг. – У кого нога? – заволновался Дима. – Это нога у того, у кого надо нога! – раздраженно ответил Максим и невольно сам задумался. Потом отогнал мысль, недостойную дружбы, и попросил Диму: – Ну что ж! Звоните! – Когда? – Когда у вас угонят машину!   *Глава восьмая, про художественный свист*  Надвигался конец квартала. В районной инспекции Госстраха наступили суматошные дни. Надо было выполнять и перевыполнять квартальный план. Руководитель инспекции Яков Михайлович Квочкин собрал подчиненных на краткий митинг. Он хотел вдохновить сотрудников на последний финишный рывок. – Я сам пойду по квартирам! – заявил начальник, увлекая агентуру личным примером. – Но этого мало. Посмотрим, не создано ли за последний месяц какое-нибудь новое учреждение. Посмотрели: создано Управление художественного свиста. Решили: послать туда лучшего агента. По опыту было известно, что в процессе организационной неразберихи еще не оперившиеся работники не умели оказывать достойного сопротивления мастерам страхового дела. Слегка прихрамывающий Деточкин направился в УXC. Художественный свист в течение многих лет находился в состоянии анархии. Никто им не занимался, никто ему не помогал. Артисты свистели кто во что горазд. Теперь этому был положен конец. Управлению удалось захватить бывший дворянский особняк в Дудкином тупике. В самом названии тупика было что-то символическое. Когда Деточкин входил в особняк, его едва не облили цинковыми белилами. Управление, естественно, начало свою творческую деятельность с перекраски фасада. Юрий Иванович, припадая на левую ногу, шел по длинному коридору, всматриваясь в таблички. «Высший художественный совет» было начертано на высоких двустворчатых дверях, обитых черным коленкором на вате. На двери, обитой дерматином и без звуковой изоляции, красовалась вывеска: «Главный художественный совет». Следующий вход был с матовым стеклом, как в уборных. Чтобы не создавать путаницы, табличка гласила: «Художественный совет». Кроме дверей с названиями было множество безымянных. Мимо Деточкина сновали рабочие и уборщицы. Они разносили по кабинетам новую мебель. Естественно, нельзя было работать по-новому при старой мебели. Деточкин растерялся. Он не знал, с кого начать, и наконец вошел в первый попавшийся кабинет. Здесь трудился обаятельный Согрешилин. Увидев Юрия Ивановича, он заулыбался, обнял его, повел к кожаному креслу, усадил. Сам Согрешилин пристроился в таком же кресле напротив. – Я еще не слышал, родной мой, но я должен предостеречь. Деточкин ничего не понял. – Конечно, в вашем репертуаре что-то есть... – дружелюбно улыбался Согрешилин. – Я не свистун, – Деточкин начал понимать создавшуюся ситуацию. – А что вы делаете? – спросил Согрешилин. – Токуете тетеревом, ухаете филином, плачете иволгой или стучите дятлом? – Я насчет страхования, – начал было Юрий Иванович, но Согрешилин его перебил: – А, понимаю! Вы текстовик! Вы предлагаете тему страхования? Но согласитесь, родной, какой может быть страх у нашего человека? – Но это государственное страхование, – поправил собеседника Деточкин. – Государственное? – задумался Согрешилин. Он стал опасаться, что допустил промах. – В общем, это, конечно, тема... – Можно застраховать на случай смерти... – предложил Деточкин. – Смерти не надо, – быстро вставил Согрешилин. – Художественный свист должен быть оптимистичным! – Я хочу внести ясность, – настаивал Деточкин. – Я не подражаю птицам и не свищу. – Будете свистеть! – заявил хозяин кабинета. – Здесь все свистят! – Не хотите от смерти, я застрахую вас от несчастного случая. – Юрий Иванович достал из портфеля гербовую бумагу. – Так вы страховой агент, – наконец сообразил Согрешилин. – Я сейчас заполню бланк, а вы поставите подпись, – предложил Деточкин. – Дорогуша! – Согрешилин смотрел на Деточкина как на ближайшего друга. – Мне нравится ваша напористость. В общем, я не против. Но вы желаете, чтоб я так сразу поставил свою визу на документ? Ай-яй-яй! Это безответственно! Профессиональный опыт не помог Деточкину. Битый час проторчал он у Согрешилина, но так и не смог уговорить его поставить свою подпись. Деточкин ходил из кабинета в кабинет. Ходил он долго. Страховаться были согласны все. Ставить свою подпись – никто! Деточкин устал. Нога болела. Он присел в холле на шаткий модерновый стул. Вокруг царила тишина. Лишь перестук пишущих машинок, доносившийся из машбюро, нарушал торжественный покой. Машинки отбивали отрицательные заключения по всем развлекательным мелодиям. Из их перестука складывался мотив антимарша, исполняемого с лихой жизнерадостностью, как того и требовала эпоха. Вдруг машинки замолчали. Вместо них дробно застучали каблуки. Из комнат выскакивали сотрудники и бежали в одном направлении. Согрешилин несся в первых рядах. Из кабинета с табличкой «Начальник управления» степенно вышел С. И. Стулов. Увидев знакомое лицо, он негромко обратился к Деточкину: – Ты теперь здесь работаешь? – Стулов привык к безудержному раздуванию штатов управления. Он по опыту знал, что зато потом будет кого сокращать. – Сегодня – здесь, – ответил Юрий Иванович. – Молодец, – одобрил С. И. Стулов и направился в зал прослушивания вслед за табуном. Когда он удобно расселся на мягком диване, механики включили стереофонический магнитофон. В рабочее время сотрудники управления дружно слушали фривольные программы низкопробных западных варьете, чтобы не допустить в родное искусство художественного свиста никакой безнравственности. Сами сотрудники считали себя настолько непорочными, что не боялись тлетворного влияния ни буржуазного твиста, ни буржуазного свиста.

----------


## Lampada

Деточкин одиноко скучал в холле. – Если бы я их страховал от потери занимаемой должности, выстроился бы длинный хвост, – с яростью думал Юрий Иванович. Прослушивание закончилось одновременно с рабочим днем, ровно в пять часов. Деточкин в потоке сотрудников пошел к выходу, впервые за всю свою практику он не сумел застраховать ни одного человека.   *Глава девятая, приключенческая, в которой за Деточкиным устремляется погоня*  Прошла еще одна неделя... Районная инспекция Госстраха перевыполнила квартальный план. Страховые агенты выдали на-гора сто один и шесть десятых процента. У Деточкина зажила нога. Отношения с Любой развивались в духе взаимопонимания. Деточкин исправно посещал репетиции и каждый раз интересовался, не удалось ли Максиму схватить главаря. Настроение у Юрия Ивановича было превосходным. Мучило одно – он так и не угнал семицветовский автомобиль. Подберезовиков, подозревавший, что на Димину «Волгу» будет опять произведено покушение, установил за бежевой красавицей тщательную слежку. Но злоумышленник не подавал признаков жизни, – может, он ушел в глухое подполье, может быть, его отвадил волчий капкан. Когда Дима поставил в своем дворе цельнометаллический гараж и запер его на японский замок, следователь даже расстроился. Стало ясно, что ночью машину угнать невозможно, и было маловероятным, что, наученный горьким опытом, вор кинется на нее днем. След преступника терялся. За отсутствием прямых улик толстенькому пришлось отменить подписку о невыезде, и он улетел в Сочи, чтобы прийти в себя. В следовательском отделе уже подтрунивали над Максимом, и только Таня защищала его как могла. Потерпевшие тоже потеряли веру в нового следователя. – Этот Подберезовиков... не ...авдал ...аше ...оверие! – говаривал Пеночкин Филиппу Картузову. Снова, в который раз, стояла темная ночь. К гаражу приблизился Деточкин с неизменным портфелем в руках. В связи с установкой гаража Подберезовиков отменил ночное наблюдение, о чем Деточкин выведал на одной из репетиций. Юрий Иванович осмотрел защитное сооружение и нашел, что гараж хорош. Знакомый японский замок был тоже недурен! – Да, – рассуждал про себя Деточкин. – Эту крепость можно взять только автогеном. Но какая волынка! Баллон с кислородом, баллон с водородом, шланги, горелка... Можно, конечно, взорвать динамитом... Будет большой шум! Свидетели проснутся! Да, из этого гаража ее не вынешь. Спи спокойно, дорогой Семицветов! – И Деточкин ушел несолоно хлебавши. Прошло двадцать четыре часа. Ночь опять не подкачала. Она была темная-претемная. В постели рядом с женой спокойно спал дорогой Семицветов. Ему снился забор, который скрывал от завистливых глаз дачу, записанную на его собственное имя... По ночной пустынной улице, слегка позвякивая, ехал автокран. Он свернул во двор и остановился у гаража. Из кабины деловито выскочил Деточкин. Он взялся за крюк и подцепил его под японский замок. – Вира! – скомандовал Деточкин. Трос натянулся, и корпус гаража легко взмыл в воздух. На кирпичном полу беззащитно стоял бежевый автомобиль. Зрелище гаража, парившего над «Волгой», было фантастическим. Жаль, что его видели только двое – Деточкин и водитель автокрана. Юрий Иванович наплел крановщику с три короба: что, мол, кого-то надо встречать, что кто-то болен, что ключи у кого-то на даче... Самый вид Деточкина, все его слова были настолько искренними, что крановщик ни в чем не усомнился и взялся помочь. Деточкин проворно открыл «Волгу», проверил, нет ли капкана или еще чего-нибудь новенького, отключил сигнал бедствия и вывел машину. – Майна! – скомандовал Юрий Иванович, и автокран бережно опустил гараж на прежнее место. В этот момент Дима проснулся. Ему захотелось по-маленькому. Не открывая глаз, он в полусне добрался до санузла. На обратном пути Дима подошел к окну, разомкнул слипшиеся веки и поглядел на гараж. Во дворе никого не было. Дима возвратился в постель и сразу заснул... А Деточкин не терял времени даром. Он приехал на «Волге» в какой-то кривой переулок. Он помнил, что там под брезентом законсервирована ржавая колымага, которая в далекой молодости была легковым автомобилем. Убедившись, что за ним никто не следит, Деточкин поднял брезент и ловко отвернул номерные знаки. Нетрудно сообразить, что несколько минут спустя бежевая «Волга» № 49–04 МОТ уже выступала под шифром 82–15 МОП... Любу вновь разбудил ночной звонок. – Кто там? – сонно спросила она. – Люба, это я! Люба испуганно отворила дверь. – Что случилось? Опять капкан? – Нет, на этот раз обошлось, – вздохнул Деточкин, не рискуя войти в квартиру. – Я пришел попрощаться, я уезжаю в командировку... – Сейчас, ночью? – Люба старалась говорить спокойно. – Приходится... Можно, я от тебя позвоню маме? – Деточкин переступил порог. _—_ Езжай, езжай в Тбилиси! – И Люба ушла к себе в комнату. – Зачем в Тбилиси? Я поеду еще куда-нибудь! – крикнул вдогонку влюбленный автомобильный жулик. Ответа не последовало. Телефон был в коридоре, и Деточкин позвонил домой. – Мама! – нежно начал Деточкин, когда она наконец подошла. – Я не виноват, но я сейчас уезжаю в командировку... Он отвел трубку от уха, чтобы не слушать того, что ему говорила мама. – Я вернусь через несколько дней. Мама, не волнуйся! – попытался сказать он, но все оказалось лишним, так как мама уже повесила трубку. Деточкин поскребся в дверь к Любе, но она заперла ее на крючок. Обстоятельства были таковы, что следовало торопиться. И Деточкин ушел, разрываясь между чувством и долгом. Стоя у окна, Люба с изумлением увидела, как ее Юрий Иванович сел в шикарную «Волгу» и укатил по неизвестному маршруту. На следующее утро Семицветовы встали рано. Накануне Дима договорился с механиком сделать «Волге» профилактику. Супруги быстро позавтракали и спустились к гаражу. Механик уже поджидал их. – Здравствуйте! – подобострастно поздоровался Дима. Автолюбители, особенно неопытные, всегда заискивают перед механиками, которые знают, что у машины внутри. – У нас заедает левый поворот! – пожаловалась Инна. – Поглядим! – сказал механик. – Когда переводишь скорость, она вдруг «тук-тук-тук»... – добавил Дима. – Послушаем! – сказал механик. – И еще – греется переднее правое колесо, – продолжал Дима. – Пощупаем! – Позавчера весь день пахло бензином! – вспомнила Инна. – Понюхаем! – издевательски сказал механик. К людям, не смыслящим в технике, он относился свысока. – Вы отоприте гараж-то! Дима достал из кармана ключ, похожий на иероглиф, отпер замок, снял его с петель, отодвинул засов и открыл первую створку ворот. Машины в гараже не было! Дима обомлел. Он не поверил своим глазам. Он распахнул вторую створку. Солнечный луч ворвался в гараж и осветил пустое место. – Где машина-то? – бестактно спросил механик. Дима и Инна тупо смотрели на кирпичный пол. Вчера перед сном они загнали «Волгу» в гараж и собственноручно заперли на японский замок. Замок оставался целым, гараж стоял на месте, машины в нем не было! – Чего молчите-то! – рассердился механик. – Я не для шуток пришел! Ошарашенные мистическим исчезновением автомобиля, Семицветовы онемели. Они были не в силах издать ни единого звука. Они по-прежнему не моргая смотрели на пол. Кирпичный пол был в порядке. Значит, машина не провалилась сквозь землю. – «Тук-тук-тук...» – передразнил Диму механик. Он выразительно постучал пальцем по лбу и ушел...  ...Чего только не узнаешь в дороге! Водитель не должен бессмысленно любоваться окрестным пейзажем. Даже на ходу он обязан расти, расширять свой кругозор, повышать интеллектуальный уровень. Именно для этого на краю шоссе понатыканы дорожные плакаты: «Крым – лучшее место для отдыха!» «Кавказ – лучшее место для отдыха!» «Рижское взморье – лучшее место для отдыха!»

----------


## Lampada

«Самолет – лучший вид транспорта!» «Такси – лучший вид транспорта!» «Суда на подводных крыльях – лучший вид транспорта!» «Быстро, выгодно, удобно!» – это про Аэрофлот. «Надежно, выгодно, удобно!» – это про сберкассу. «Вкусно, выгодно, удобно!» – это про камбалу. «Пейте советское шампанское!» – это специально для шоферов, чтобы не пили в дороге. «Вокруг советских городов сажай клубнику всех сортов!» – хочется вылезти и посадить. «Лучшему строителю – право первого прыжка!» – это на строящемся лыжном трамплине. Бедный лучший строитель! Читая проносящиеся мимо плакаты, Деточкин отвлекался от невеселых мыслей. Несмотря на замену номера, неприятностей можно было ожидать на любом километре пути. Вдруг вдалеке, на обочине, ярким зеленым пятном возник неудачно покрашенный под цвет листвы милицейский мотоцикл. При виде инспектора ОРУДа Деточкин сбавил скорость – этот импульс присущ всем водителям. Беседа с инспектором как-то не входила в планы Юрия Ивановича. Он смотрел прямо перед собой, стараясь не встретиться взглядом с опасностью. Но инспектор повелительно вытянул руку, приказывая Деточкину остановиться. В голове, как дорожные плакаты, замелькали лаконичные, но выразительные мысли: «Почему остановил?» «Что я нарушил?» «Знает или не знает?» «Бегство – лучший вид спасения!» «Но мотоцикл – самый лучший вид транспорта!» И Деточкин притормозил. Мечтая отделаться штрафом неизвестно за что, он зажал в руке мятый рубль и на плохо гнущихся ногах пошел навстречу гибели. – Товарищ начальник! – обычным угодливым голосом нарушителя заныл Деточкин. – Здравствуйте! – приветливо поздоровался старшина милиции. Он был немолод и устал от возни со своим едко-зеленым мотоциклом. – Я вижу, вы один едете! Если не торопитесь, помогите мне завести этот драндулет. Тут одному не справиться!.. – Завести мотоцикл?! – вскричал Деточкин, с трудом подавив желание расцеловать милиционера. – Обожаю заводить! – Он переложил рубль в карман, отодвинул старшину в сторону и с удовольствием ударил ногой по педали. Мотоцикл даже не чихнул. – Аккумулятор подсел! – пожаловался инспектор. – Я давно прошу пересадить меня на другой мотоцикл. – Со старым аккумулятором – это не жизнь, – посочувствовал Деточкин. – Раз-два, взяли! Они выкатили мотоцикл на асфальт. – Садитесь! – предложил Деточкин. Инспектор уселся в седло. – Вперед! – скомандовал Юрий Иванович. Он побежал по шоссе, как молодая счастливая мама, толкающая перед собой коляску с сыном. Однако мотоцикл не подавал признаков жизни. Деточкин взмок, но продолжал бежать. – Стоп! – сказал старшина и перешел на дружеское «ты». – Я вижу, ты уморился. Давай я тебя покатаю! – Смысла нет. – Тогда вот что, – посоветовал инспектор, – подцепим к твоей «Волге». У тебя есть трос? – Кто его знает, что там есть! – вырвалось у Деточкина, но он тут же поправился: – Да я не помню. Сейчас погляжу. Он подскочил к «Волге», открыл багажник, достал оттуда металлический канат и победно помахал им в воздухе: – Есть буксир! Старшина и Деточкин общими усилиями прицепили мотоцикл к «Волге». Деточкин сел за руль машины, милиционер снова прыгнул в седло, и они покатили по шоссе, связанные одной веревочкой. Наконец непокорный мустанг чихнул и завелся. Проехав еще немного, они остановились. Деточкин отцепил канат. – Спасибо, друг! – растроганно благодарил старшина. – Выручил. – О чем разговор! – великодушно развел руками Юрий Иванович. – Человек человеку – друг... – Точно, – подтвердил инспектор. – Случилась со мной беда – ты мне помог, случись с тобой беда – я тебе помогу... – А вместе делаем общее дело, – оживился Деточкин, – ты по-своему, а я по-своему... И они улыбнулись друг другу. – Скажи, брат, – спросил Юрий Иванович, – тут телеграф есть поблизости? – Ты езжай за мной! – предложил инспектор и возглавил автоколонну. Теперь впереди ехал старшина на милицейском мотоцикле, а за ним неотступно следовал Деточкин на угнанной «Волге». В таком порядке они и прибыли в мотель. Мотель – такая гостиница, где раньше всего заботятся об автомобиле, а потом уже о человеке. И, как ни странно, человека это вполне устраивает. Машина здесь моется, отдыхает, поправляет свое здоровье, а ее владелец комфортабельно блаженствует в кругу себе подобных. Не привыкшее к ласке сердце автотуриста тает от восторга, и он начинает думать, что иметь машину хорошо. Вечерами в холле можно участвовать в викторине на тему «Правила уличного движения», а на спортивной площадке сыграть в популярную культмассовую игру «Не уверен – не обгоняй». Те, кто не любит игр и предпочитает тихую жизнь, могут посмотреть в лекционном зале научно-популярный фильм «Непереключение света ведет к аварии!». Деточкину предложили место на стоянке и номер с балконом. Юрий Иванович отказался. Он заторопился на телеграф и отправил товарищу Квочкину скорбную депешу: «Слезно прошу оформить отпуск пять тире шесть дней свой счет связи катастрофическим состоянием здоровья любимого племянника заранее благодарен Деточкин». А рядом, в телефонной будке, старшина милиции выслушивал сообщение о том, что если на его участке появится бежевая «Волга» № 49–04 МОТ, то ее следует задержать. Деточкин и инспектор вместе вышли на улицу. Они зашагали вдоль стоянки, где собрались машины самых разнообразных марок и цветов. Заметив, что за руль бежевой «Волги», точно такой же, как у Деточкина, садится дородный седой мужчина, инспектор бросил Юрия Ивановича на произвол судьбы и побежал. – Документы на машину, пожалуйста! – услышал Деточкин. – Прошу вас! – И седой мужчина, на лацкане пиджака которого поблескивал лауреатский значок, полез за документами. Деточкин, почуяв, что дело пахнет керосином, заспешил к бывшей семицветовской «Волге». Он включил двигатель и в зеркальце, укрепленном над рулем, увидел, что теперь инспектор идет к нему. Когда у тебя нет документов на машину, а их собираются проверять, то бегство на самом деле лучший путь к спасению. Деточкин, не мешкая, лихо рванул с места. Стремительный старт бежевой «Волги» показался инспектору подозрительным. Он подбежал к своему мотоциклу и ударил ногой по педали. Двигатель сразу завелся. Мысленно поблагодарив за это Деточкина, инспектор устремился за ним в погоню. Погоня! Какой детективный сюжет обходится без нее! В погоне может происходить все! Можно на обыкновенной лошади догнать курьерский поезд и вспрыгнуть на ходу на крышу купированного вагона! Можно запросто перескочить с одного небоскреба на другой! Можно пронестись на машине под самым носом электрички, хотя в действительности шлагбаум закрывают задолго до появления состава! Можно уцепиться за хвост реактивного лайнера, спрыгнуть в океан в нужном месте и схватить за горло мокрого преступника! Один бежит – другой догоняет. Таков непреложный закон жанра. Детектив без погони – это как жизнь без любви. Деточкин выжимал из рядовой «Волги» все, что она могла дать. Инспектор тоже выжимал из рядового мотоцикла максимум скорости. Выжимали они приблизительно одинаково, и расстояние между ними не сокращалось. Их разделяли двести метров, проигранных старшиной на старте. Они нудно мчались без всяких происшествий. На дороге не было препятствий, моторы работали исправно, горючее было в изобилии, нервы гонщиков не сдавали. Неизвестно, как долго бы это продолжалось и чем закончилось, если бы Деточкину не бросился в глаза дорожный знак: «Осторожно, дети!» Рядом приказывал второй знак: «Скорость 20 км!» И напоследок огромный плакат взывал: «Водитель! Будь осторожен! Здесь пионерский лагерь!» Деточкин любил детей. Он резко затормозил. Стрелка спидометра поползла вниз и замерла на отметке «20». Лицо Юрия Ивановича приняло мученическое выражение. Он видел, что инспектор приближается к нему с угрожающей быстротой.

----------


## Lampada

Стиснув зубы, Деточкин продолжал ехать со скоростью двадцать километров в час. Инспектор был уже совсем близко. Деточкин понял, что это конец! Ему хотелось закрыть глаза, но он боялся задавить пионера. Инспектор примчался к роковому рубежу и поглядел на запрещающие знаки. Инспектор тоже любил детей и в благородстве не уступал Деточкину. Хотя догнать бежевую «Волгу» не составляло сейчас никакого труда, старшина резко затормозил и тоже поплелся со скоростью двадцать километров в час! Лицо его страдальчески исказилось, но он держал себя в руках и упорно тащился в темпе катафалка. Зато Деточкин, которого умилил поступок инспектора, воодушевился. Теперь они ехали друг за другом на расстоянии каких-нибудь двадцати метров. А по обеим сторонам шоссе в густой зелени виднелись светлые корпуса. Около них резвились пионеры. Им было категорически запрещено выбегать на дорогу. Деточкин первым подъехал к концу детской зоны. Облегченно вздохнув, он сразу понесся как угорелый! Инспектор продолжал двигаться медленно. «Волга» удалялась!.. Но вот и инспектор тоже вырвался на свободу и устремился в бешеную погоню. Его отделяли от «Волги» прежние двести метров. Все началось сызнова! Шоссе, по которому они мчались, пересекала автострада. Этот перекресток был новейшим сооружением в два этажа с поворотными бетонированными кругами. Сверху он, как известно, напоминал клеверный лист или две гигантские восьмерки. Деточкин решил воспользоваться сложным переплетением дорог и уйти от старшины. Он повернул направо. В свою очередь инспектор, надеясь перехитрить преследуемого, повернул налево, чтобы встретиться с ним лицом к лицу... Началась диковинная гонка. Одурев от долгой погони и потеряв всяческую ориентацию, водители то мчались в разные стороны, то неслись навстречу друг другу, то инспектор оказывался впереди Деточкина и тот его старательно нагонял, то они менялись местами. Одним словом, была полная неразбериха. Вдруг Деточкин увидел впереди тягач, который тащил за собой длинную пустую платформу. Деточкину пришла в голову дерзкая мысль. Он с ходу вогнал свою «Волгу» на движущуюся платформу и затормозил. Милиционер проскочил мимо, удивляясь, куда девался преследуемый. Водитель тягача спокойно жевал булку с любительской колбасой и ничего не подозревал, а Деточкин ехал на платформе, пока ему не надоело, затем дал задний ход, снова съехал на шоссе, и... тотчас же милицейский мотоцикл оказался рядом. – Попался, брат! – торжествующе произнес инспектор. – Да уж... попался... – согласился Деточкин. – От милиции не уйдешь... – И, как водится, именно в этот момент мотоцикл чихнул и заглох! Деточкин высунулся в окно и с удивлением отметил, что мотоцикл сначала отстал, а потом и вовсе остановился. Деточкин тоже остановил «Волгу», но на почтительном расстоянии. Инспектор сполз с мотоцикла. – Ты погоди, не уезжай! Понимаешь, опять аккумулятор! – Я тебя предупреждал, – отозвался Деточкин, – со старым аккумулятором – это не жизнь! Инспектор стал приближаться к «Волге». Деточкин слегка нажал на газ. Машина тронулась с места. Деточкин соблюдал дистанцию. Так они и беседовали, словно инспектор ОРУДа вышел на шоссе проводить Юрия Ивановича и давал ему вдогонку последние дружеские наставления. – Я этого всегда боялся! – сознался инспектор. – Будет важная работа, и он подведет! Вот не пересадили меня на новый мотоцикл! – Сочувствую! – вздохнул Деточкин. – Не повезло тебе! – Зато тебе повезло! – Из нас двоих кому-то должно было повезти! – резонно заметил Юрий Иванович. – А чего ты от меня удирал? – вдруг спросил инспектор. – Привычка! – ответил Деточкин. – Ты догоняешь, я удираю! – И у меня привычка! – поддержал шутку старшина. – Ты удираешь, я догоняю! Вышел бы, друг, помог завести мой мотоцикл. Подцепили бы к «Волге», как в прошлый раз... – Хотя на машине Деточкина стоял другой номер, а не «49–04 МОТ», инспектор превосходно понимал, что здесь дело нечисто. – Э, нет, брат, – улыбнулся Юрий Иванович. – Я уже убедился, как ты отвечаешь на доброту... Счастливо тебе, и не поминай лихом! И Деточкин пустился наутек!   *Глава десятая, в которой следователь узнал, кто угоняет машины*  Прибыв к осиротевшему гаражу Семицветовых, Максим Подберезовиков сразу выдвинул рабочую гипотезу: тут не обошлось без автокрана! Всякая догадка нуждается в подтверждении, и поэтому был проведен так называемый следственный эксперимент. Во двор вызвали автокран. Правда, приехал не тот кран, который действовал ночью, но для эксперимента это не имело значения. Максим попросил Диму запереть гараж на замок. Затем Подберезовиков в точности повторил все ночные манипуляции вора, и, к восторгу многочисленных зевак, запрудивших двор, кран непринужденно поднял гараж в воздух. Максим торжествовал. Таня гордилась любимым следователем. А Диме было не по себе оттого, что он сделался центром внимания. С тех пор как преступник умудрился угнать семицветовскую «Волгу», Подберезовиков стал особенно популярен в следовательском отделе. Его коллеги в складчину приобрели для Максима ценный подарок. Когда следователь вместе с помощницей, вернувшись с места происшествия, подвергал кропотливому анализу цепь роковых событий, дверь неожиданно распахнулась и в кабинет своим ходом шумно въехала игрушечная заводная бежевая «Волга». На ней был прикреплен бумажный номер «49–04 МОТ». Видя, что из коридора за ним выжидающе наблюдают двадцать пар глаз, Максим не растерялся. Он бросился к машине, схватил ее и прижал к груди обеими руками. – Таня! – ликующе закричал Максим. – Я ее поймал! Потому что весь коллектив, как один человек, пришел ко мне на помощь! Можно писать рапорт начальнику! – Зачем писать? – крикнули из коридора. Там хотели, чтобы последнее слово осталось за ними. – Доложишь устно. Он тебя вызывает! – Вот это уж неостроумно! – парировал Максим. – Зато правдиво! – немедленно последовало в ответ. Зазвонил телефон. Таня сняла трубку, и оказалось, что Максима действительно требует начальник. Подберезовиков отдал игрушку Тане. – Заприте ее в несгораемый шкаф! – громко, чтобы слышали в коридоре, распорядился он. – И поставьте часового, а то дерзкий бандит не постесняется угнать ее и отсюда! И направился к начальнику, провожаемый одобрительными взглядами товарищей, оценивших его выдержку. Справедливо ожидая разноса, Максим нервно переступил порог кабинета Георгия Сергеевича Калужского. Начальник поднялся из-за стола во весь свой двухметровый рост. – Максим, вы удивитесь, но я вам завидую! – Предугадать ход мыслей Калужского было всегда невозможно, и Максим напряженно ожидал, что произойдет дальше. – Волчий капкан, – весело продолжал начальник, – японский замок, автокран – романтика! Вам все завидуют! Правда, вы не можете поймать преступника, но это уже мелочь! Зато вы с интересом наблюдаете, как разворачиваются события. Сознайтесь, вам нравится незаурядный жулик? Он неустанно угощает вас чем-нибудь новеньким. Может быть, он талантлив? Может быть, он талантливее вас? – Очень может быть, – подавленно согласился Максим. – Вы прекрасно устроились, – в той же насмешливой интонации продолжал Калужский. – Он будет себе угонять машины, а вы будете себе получать зарплату!.. – Но, Георгий Сергеевич... – взмолился Подберезовиков, чувствуя себя идиотом. – Шутки шутками, – перебил Калужский, – но эта история стала уже скандальной. Мы назначили вас вместо несправившегося Чуланова, потому что вы подавали надежды. Но хватит подавать надежды, подавайте преступника! Максим чувствовал свою вину и молчал. Вконец добивая подчиненного, Калужский спросил: – Скажите, Максим, какого цвета игрушечный автомобиль вам надо будет дарить в следующий раз? Подберезовиков, убитый горем, вернулся к себе в кабинет. Таня не выдержала. Она решила спасти дорогого человека.

----------


## Lampada

– Я вас люблю, Максим Петрович! – твердо заявила Таня. Но объяснения не получилось. Как и следовало ожидать, Подберезовиков понял ее неправильно. – Не надо меня утешать! – сказал Максим. – Я вас тоже люблю. Давайте-ка лучше задумаемся над странным влечением нашего друга именно к машине Семицветова. Таня покорно снесла и это. Она знала, что ее удел – страдать! Чтобы найти ключ к мучившей его загадке, Подберезовиков решил поближе познакомиться с личностью потерпевшего. Раньше всего он направился к управдому. Следователь трижды приходил в часы приема, указанные в объявлении, но каждый раз дверь была заперта. Наконец ему удалось поймать водопроводчика. Он утешил Максима тем, что жильцы гоняются за управдомом месяцами – и ничего, живут... А от управдома все одно никакой пользы. Максим не стал с ним спорить. Он поднялся лифтом на верхний этаж, намереваясь посетить соседей Семицветова. – Вы что же, меня подозреваете в краже? – в упор спросил Ерохин из квартиры № 398. – Что вы! – удивился Максим. – Но я хотел бы спросить, не подозреваете ли вы кого-нибудь? – А я у вас сыщиком не служу! – Ерохин не выказывал желания продолжать разговор. – Но машину-то угнали! – не унимался Максим. – Надо найти! И тут Ерохин не сумел скрыть неприязни к своему соседу. И этому была причина – Ерохин не терпел паразитов. – Я за Семицветова спокоен! Он новую купит! – И перешел в атаку на следователя: – До чего у вас профессия противная – выпытывать, выслеживать... – А по-вашему, – в тон ответил Максим, – пусть себе воруют, расхищают? – А они и так крадут и тащат. И дачи возводят! А вы им машины ищете, уважаемый товарищ следователь! – Вы что же, хотите сказать, что Семицветов – жулик? – Нет, – возразил Ерохин, – заявлять – это не по моей части! – Понятно! – сказал Максим. – До свидания! – Прощайте! – поправил его дотошный Ерохин.  В комиссионном магазине царила обычная торговая сутолока. Среди продавцов не было видно Димы. Его загнала в угол усатая покупательница с полновесным бюстом. – Димочка, – шептала она басом прямо ему в лицо, – вы позвонили, и я тут как тут! – Есть магнитофон «Грюндиг», – сообщил Дима, тщетно пытаясь высвободиться. – Стереофония. Идеальное состояние. Элегантный внешний облик. То, что вам надо! – Выпишите, пожалуйста! – даже не поглядев магнитофона, согласилась женщина-усач. – Я все помню... – кокетливо намекнула она. Но Дима решил внести поправку. Он растопырил пять пальцев на одной руке и дополнительно показал три пальца на второй. – Мы же договорились – пять! – охнула покупательница. – У меня изменились обстоятельства! – невозмутимо пояснил Дима. Они в самом деле изменились: Дима начал копить на новую машину. Но сделка не успела состояться. Семицветов внезапно увидел следователя, который подходил к прилавку. Дима похолодел. Он грубо оттолкнул даму и метнулся на свое рабочее место. Он не знал, что Подберезовиков сначала посетил директора магазина. Тот выдал Диме превосходную аттестацию: – Семицветов – гордость комиссионной торговли! Семицветов – это чуткость и отзывчивость! Семицветов – это знание продукции и проникновение в душу потребителя! Семицветов – это фотография на Доске передовиков! – Я вижу, Семицветов – ваша слабость! – улыбнулся Максим. – Семицветов – моя сила! – гордо объявил директор. Он был убежден в непогрешимости продавца. – Здравствуйте, товарищ Семицветов! – поздоровался следователь, удивившись, что в таком заштатном теле помещается столько добродетелей. – Когда вы освободитесь, я хочу с вами поговорить. – Я свободен! – пролепетал Дима. И про себя добавил: «Пока свободен!» Он был убежден, что Подберезовиков слышал его разговор с усатой хищницей. И, как бы в подтверждение его догадки, следователь сказал: – Вы сначала закончите с гражданкой ваши дела! Потными от страха руками Семицветов выписывал чек на пресловутый «Грюндиг». Подберезовиков терпеливо ждал, дама поплыла в кассу. Максим с интересом рассматривал дорогой магнитофон. – Может, вам нужен такой аппарат? – с надеждой спросил Семицветов. – Спасибо, не нужен, – ответил Подберезовиков. И в этот момент послышалось то, что сейчас больше всего боялся услышать Дима: – Димочка, можно вас на минутку? – И усатая гренадерша сделала попытку снова загнать Семицветова в угол. На Подберезовикова она не обращала никакого внимания. Ей было невдомек, что это следователь. – Пожалуйста, заберите вашу покупку! – стойко оборонялся Дима. Увидев, что он не идет в угол, дама навалилась на прилавок и попыталась тут же всучить мзду. – Не оскорбляйте мое достоинство советского продавца! – громко возмутился Семицветов. – Но как же... я так не могу... – сконфузилась покупательница и предательским шепотом добавила: – Мы же договорились! Максиму стало интересно. – С кем и о чем вы договорились? – снова чересчур громко спросил Дима. Он переиграл и этим выдал себя. А Максим недаром был актером. Женщина окончательно растерялась. Усы ее поникли. Она схватила в охапку тяжелый магнитофон и с позором выкатилась из магазина. – Унижают меня, третируют, топчут, – жалобно сказал Дима, ища поддержку у следователя. – Я вам сочувствую! – не без сарказма заметил Максим. – И машину у вас угнали! Вы невезучий! – Это правда! – согласился продавец. – Почему же вы не спрашиваете о судьбе вашей «Волги»? – жестоко полюбопытствовал Максим. – Я еще не успел, – неуклюже оправдался Дима. – А есть какие-нибудь новости? – Нет! – сухо ответил Максим. – Вы... Вы пришли еще что-нибудь узнать? – Спасибо, я уже узнал. И следователь покинул помещение. Диме и правда не везло. Вернувшись домой в этот трагический день, он застал у себя Сокол-Кружкина. – Я погиб! – с порога сообщил Дима. – Меня застукали! – И поведал родичам о визите следователя. – Тебя посадят! – бодро сказал тесть. – А ты не воруй! – Вы же у меня в доме! – огрызнулся Дима. – Твой дом – тюрьма! – расхохотался Сокол-Кружкин. – Папа! – решительно вмешалась Инна. – Твои казарменные шутки сегодня неуместны! – Что же делать? Что же делать? – Дима не находил себе места. – Сухари сушить! – от души посоветовал тесть. – Надо дать следователю на лапу! – внесла предложение практичная Инна. – Ты сошла с ума! – вздрогнул супруг. – Надо дать много, и тогда он возьмет! – сказала Инна. – Молчать! – зашелся Семен Васильевич. – Смирно! Не допущу! Позор! Инна не позволила ему продолжать: – С твоими поучениями, папочка, ты лучше бы выступал на рынке! – Я торгую клубнику, выращенную собственными руками! – Семен Васильевич показал натруженные ладони. – А за взятки не то что зятя, родную дочь сотру в порошок! Дима заплакал! Он плакал оттого, что, как сапер, подорвался на мине, что зазря потерял восемьдесят рублей, что надо будет всучить следователю взятку, а это страшно, оттого, что тесть у него мерзавец, и вообще оттого, что плохо быть вором в этой стране! Сокол-Кружкин с презрением посмотрел на ревущего зятя и сказал, приступая к обеду. – Ничего! В тюрьме тебя перевоспитают. Лет через десять вернешься другим человеком!.. Дима в отчаянии обхватил голову руками и прошептал: – Жениться надо на сироте!.. Дима три дня носил в кармане изрядную сумму, упакованную в конверт с идиллическим рисунком, но не решался идти к следователю. На четвертый день Инна запихнула сопротивляющегося мужа в такси и привезла его к зданию прокуратуры. Когда Дима поднимался по лестнице, от страха его поташнивало. В коридоре он начал икать и стал двигаться толчками в такт икоте. Он был столь взволнован, что ввалился в кабинет Подберезовикова, не постучав. Встретившись взглядом со следователем, Дима интуитивно осознал, что если он вручит конверт, то уже не выйдет из этого здания без конвоя.

----------


## Lampada

И вдруг случилось самое страшное: Дима лишился дара речи! – Здравствуйте! – недоуменно сказал Максим, не ожидавший посетителя. Дима хотел ответить, но не сумел. Он только кивнул. – Что-то опять случилось? – спросил следователь. Дима отрицательно помотал головой. – Что с вами? Вы плохо себя чувствуете? Дима примитивно кивнул. Максим налил в стакан воды и протянул немому. Дима покачал головой. Он по-прежнему не мог вспомнить ни одного слова. Ситуация стала забавлять Максима. – Зачем вы пришли? Ответить на подобный вопрос было чересчур сложной задачей для начинающего мима. Сделать то, ради чего он явился, – достать из кармана конверт и передать следователю – Дима почему-то не хотел. Он застыл как истукан, глупо моргая. – Знаете, у меня нет времени играть с вами в молчанку! – прикрикнул Максим. Дима обрадовался. Наконец у него появился предлог уйти, и уйти без вооруженного сопровождения. Он попятился к двери. На выходе, в предчувствии свободы, у него прорезался голос. – Я пошел... – сказал Дима. Правда, очутившись в коридоре, бывший немой не пошел, а побежал. Он вылетел на улицу, пронесся мимо жены и скрылся за углом. Чтобы догнать сбежавшего, Инна снова прибегнула к помощи такси. – Ну? – зашипела она, перехватив беглеца. – Что ты мчишься? Разве за тобой гонятся? Он взял, да? – Ты – дура! – первый раз назвал жену ее настоящим именем Дима Семицветов... Максим Подберезовиков переживал нелегкие дни. Как у всякого одаренного человека, у него было, конечно, чрезмерно развитое чувство самокритики. Он обзывал себя всякими нехорошими словами. Но это не помогало раскрытию преступления. Единственной усладой Подберезовикова оставались те вечера, когда он приходил во Дворец культуры и приобщался к гению Шекспира. Но последние две репетиции были отравлены тем, что не явился партнер Максима – Деточкин. Подберезовиков направился к нему домой выяснить, в чем дело. – Я из Народного театра, – представился Максим маме Деточкина. Антонина Яковлевна встретила его радушно. Она скучала и была рада любому гостю. – Я очень довольна, что Юра играет в театре. По-моему, у него есть способности. Я ненавижу Юрины командировки! – продолжала мама, как обычно, без всякой связи. – Всегда срывается среди ночи и исчезает. Люба права – тут что-то неладно... – Кто это – Люба? – едва успел вставить Максим. – Юрина невеста. Он какой-то несовременный – очень долго за ней ухаживает... Она водит троллейбусы – славная женщина! Они познакомились, когда он пришел ее страховать... Какие у страхового агента могут быть командировки? Почему он возвращается нервный? А на этот раз он заявил Любе, что поедет не в Тбилиси, а еще куда-нибудь. Вы не можете объяснить, что все это означает? Вы кто по профессии? – Следователь! – Максим слушал монолог словоохотливой мамы Деточкина с возрастающей внутренней тревогой. – Вот вы и разберитесь! – отреагировала на профессию Максима Антонина Яковлевна. – Когда я была молоденькой, за мной тоже ухаживал следователь, но я вышла замуж за красноармейца. – А когда Юрий Иванович уехал? – спросил Подберезовиков с тайной надеждой. – На нашей свадьбе гулял весь полк. Мы пели «Наш паровоз, вперед лети, в коммуне остановка», – продолжала вспоминать мама. – Вы знаете эту песню? – «Иного нет у нас пути, в руках у нас винтовка», – закончил Максим. – Когда он все-таки уехал? – Трое суток назад, ночью, – сказала Антонина Яковлевна. – Представьте себе, самое поразительное: он заехал прощаться к Любе на какой-то «Волге»! – Может, это было такси? – Следователь должен быть человеком, который всегда сомневается. – Нет, он сам был за рулем. – Разве Юрий Иванович умеет водить машину? – Еще бы! – с гордостью сказала мама, не подозревая того, что творит. – Десять лет шофером работал, потом в аварию попал. У него было сотрясение мозга. Он лежал у Склифосовского. Я тоже не выходила из больницы. Врачи советовали Юре пока не ездить. И он пошел в страховые агенты, временно, конечно. Я так хочу, чтоб они поженились! Я мечтаю о внуке или внучке, мне все равно! Максим улучил удобный момент, поспешно распрощался и ушел. Он был потрясен своим открытием. Он вспоминал, и воспоминания жгли его сердце. Деточкин проявлял болезненный интерес к поиску гла варя. У Деточкина болела нога как раз на следующий день после истории с волчьим капканом... Деточкин горячо защищал толстенького... Деточкин обычно курил «Беломор», но тогда у него оказались сигареты «Друг»... Наконец, Деточкин исчез той самой ночью, когда у Семицветова угнали машину... Улики? А может быть, совпадения? Нет, это улики! Но косвенные, а не прямые! Тут Максим, который шагал по вечернему городу, остановился. Он ясно увидел перед собой доверчивые, добрые, грустные глаза Юрия Ивановича, которые смотрели на него с укором. И Максим осудил себя за дешевую подозрительность, за пристрастие к первой, поверхностной версии, за оскорбление дружбы. «Юрий Иванович – скромный работяга, небогато живет, любит искусство. Как он грандиозно репетирует! Как он правдив, и естествен! Нет, конечно, не Юрий Иванович крадет автомобили! А может быть, все это маскировка?» Максим опять зашагал по улице, ускоряя темп. «Конечно, Деточкин притворяется! Он актер не только в Народном театре, но и в гуще народной жизни! Ведь я сам сообщил ему, что снял слежку с семицветовской машины, и он тотчас же нагло воспользовался моей откровенностью! Это не я оскорбляю дружбу, а Деточкин втоптал ее в грязь!» Максим бежал и бежал по ночной Москве. Он задыхался. Он перестал бежать, остановился и обнял фонарный столб. Подберезовиков являл собой образец сомневающегося следователя, и это было прекрасно! Казалось, все нити вели к виновности Деточкина, но Подберезовиков упорно боролся с логикой, Сердце подсказывало ему, что тут дело не просто! «Может, я ошибаюсь? – терзал себя Максим. – Может, я поддался на болтовню пожилой женщины? Надо еще раз тщательно все взвесить. У меня сдают нервы. Я готов посадить друга. Юрий Иванович не должен быть виновным!» Максим вернулся домой. Он не спал ночь. Он страдал. Его мысли путались. Он изо всех сил сдерживал себя и остерегался выводов. Он сопоставлял факты. Он опровергал факты. Он ходил по комнате. Он пил кофе. «Каждый преступник совершает свое преступление не ради удовольствия, а с конкретной целью. Для чего Деточкину похищать машины? Что делает он с таким количеством денег? Копит? Не похоже! Предается разгулу? Тоже маловероятно. Нет, Юрий Иванович не преступник!..» А утром следователь побежал в районную инспекцию Госстраха, все еще надеясь, что Юрий Иванович послан в командировку на служебной машине. Но Яков Михайлович Квочкин окончательно разоблачил страхового агента: – У Деточкина уйма хилых родственников. На этот раз вышел из строя его любимый племянник. В душе Максима все оборвалось и рухнуло. Его положение стало отчаянным: вина Деточкина была теперь бесспорной! Заставив себя отбросить эмоции, Подберезовиков приступил к выполнению служебного долга. К концу дня в кармане следователя лежало подписанное постановление на арест Деточкина Ю.И., обвиняемого в краже автомобилей!

----------


## Lampada

*Глава одиннадцатая, в которой человек, укравший машину, торопится от нее избавиться*  Мерно шумело море. Отдыхающие, поверившие плакату, что Рижское взморье – лучшее место для отдыха, мерзли на песчаном берегу, не решаясь войти в холодную воду. Все были счастливы, так как сегодня не шел дождь. На пронизывающем ветру дрожали вековые сосны, распространяя вокруг себя полезный для здоровья аромат. К пляжу подъехала бежевая «Волга», та самая. В отличие от других машин, из которых выскакивали полуголые курортники, из этой никто не вышел. Рядом с Деточкиным, на переднем сиденье, отсчитывал деньги добротно откормленный элегантный мужчина с набриолиненными жидкими волосами. – Десять, одиннадцать, двенадцать, тринадцать... – степенно перебирал рублевые бумажки покупатель машины. – С ума сойти! – нервничал Деточкин. – У вас что же, все деньги рублями? – По-старому это десять рублей, и, пожалуйста, вы что, не считаете рубль за деньги? Четырнадцать, пятнадцать, шестнадцать... – Это не по-честному! – был недоволен Деточкин. – Как я потащусь с охапкой денег? – И, пожалуйста, не сбивайте меня, а то я вынужден буду начать сначала. Семнадцать, восемнадцать, девятнадцать... Деточкин смирился и замолчал. У него не было другого покупателя. Вот уже три дня он мотался по Риге и ее живописным окрестностям, но никто не хотел покупать машину без документов. Положение Деточкина было отчаянным, как вдруг подвернулся этот тип. Он считал очень долго. Невдалеке продрогшие курортники с ожесточением играли в волейбол. Некоторые согревались другим способом: отхлебывали из термосов горячий чай или из бутылок – более крепкие напитки. Покупатель все еще считал. Кажется, он приближался к концу. Деточкин мысленно поблагодарил его за то, что он не припас мелочи. – Пять тысяч четыреста девяносто восемь, пять тысяч четыреста девяносто девять, пять тысяч пятьсот, – закончил подсчет бесстрастный голос. – Все! – Почему у вас деньги одними рублями? – не отставал Деточкин. – Это что-то подозрительно, нехорошо! Новый владелец «Волги» насмешливо поглядел на Юрия Ивановича. – Разве вы прокурор? Я же не интересуюсь, откуда у вас машина и почему на нее отсутствуют документы. – А я могу ответить, – нисколько не смутился Деточкин. – Я угнал машину. Могу сообщить, у кого и за что... – Сыграем в эту игру, – усмехнулся покупатель. – Я – пастор! Эти рубли – пожертвования моих прихожан. Ему! Но – осталось немножко... – И вы верите в Бога? – поинтересовался Деточкин. – Все люди верят. Одни верят, что Бог есть, другие верят, что Бога нет. И то и другое недоказуемо... Будете пересчитывать? – Буду! – И Юрий Иванович приступил к обязанностям кассира. Летний день клонился к вечеру. Надев мохнатые свитера или пальто деми, курортники переключались на новый вид отдыха. Толпа фланировала по берегу, увязая ногами в песке. Отдельные сумасшедшие пребывали в купальных костюмах, мужественно борясь с обледенением тела. Деточкин вышел из «Волги», держа вздувшийся портфель, битком набитый рублями. Пастор лихо развернул машину и умчался на проповедь. А Деточкин пешком потопал на станцию и стал ожидать электричку. Приехав в Ригу, он зашел в почтовое отделение и от имени Петрова Петра Петровича перевел тюк денег в город Метельск. Предварительно он проделал странные расчеты: из суммы в 5500 рублей он вычел 16 рублей – стоимость обратного билета в Москву на поезде вместе с постельным бельем, потом отбросил 13 рублей – командировочные, по 2 рубля 60 копеек в сутки, и 8 рублей 10 копеек – стоимость бензина на перегон машины из Москвы в Ригу. Получилось 5462 рубля 90 копеек. Из этой суммы он отнял стоимость почтового перевода – 109 рублей 25 копеек. Вот эту итоговую сумму, 5353 рубля 65 копеек, он и перевел почему-то в город Метельск. Садясь в купированный вагон скорого поезда Рига – Москва, Деточкин дал себе клятву покончить с подобными делами. Никогда в жизни он не дотронется больше ни до одной чужой машины! После каждой автомобильной авантюры Деточкин определенно решал, что именно этот случай – последний. Уже подъезжая к Москве, Юрий Иванович привел в порядок документацию. Он достал из портфеля отчетную ведомость на выплату командировочных и в графе «фамилия» четко вывел «Деточкин Ю. И.». В рубрике «количество дней» он проставил цифру «5», расписался в получении денег, а затем приобщил к ведомости железнодорожный билет и квитанцию на перевод. Формальности были соблюдены. В воскресенье утром поезд прибыл на станцию назначения. Деточкин с опаской вышел на перрон и привычно огляделся по сторонам. Никто к нему не подошел и не приказал: «Руки вверх!» Юрий Иванович отыскал телефон-автомат и, волнуясь, набрал домашний номер. – Мама, это я! – с напускной бодростью сказал Деточкин. – Я только что приехал. Я здоров! – Он выдержал небольшую паузу. – Дома все спокойно? Никто не приходил? – Ты доигрался в своем Народном театре, – обрадовала сына мать. – К тебе заходил следователь!   *Глава двенадцатая, в которой следователь и преступник выясняют отношения*  – Когда ко мне приходил следователь? – спросил Деточкин, едва переступив порог родного дома. – Позавчера, – ответила мама, подставляя щеку для поцелуя. – Ты пропустил по телевизору такой футбольный матч! Яшин стоял как бог! Деточкин поцеловал маму. – Что он обо мне спрашивал? – В библиотеке «Огонька» вышел Мельников-Печерский. Я открываю его наново. Он ничего не спрашивал! – А что ты ему наговорила? – Деточкину был знаком общительный характер Антонины Яковлевны. – Я, как всегда, молчала. Я рта не раскрыла! – сказала мама, убежденная, что так и было. – Почему он приходил? – настойчиво выспрашивал сын. – Он беспокоился, что я пропустил репетицию? Или у него была другая причина? – Ну разве может возникнуть причина для прихода к тебе следователя? – Мама, я же твой сын! – Каждый день узнаешь что-нибудь сенсационное! – улыбнулась Антонина Яковлевна. Как и все мамы, она не сомневалась, что ее сын – кристальной души человек, почти святой! Всю свою жизнь она воспитывала в Юре любовь к справедливости. Справедливость была коньком мамы Деточкина. Сейчас, с уходом на пенсию, она целиком посвятила себя служению этой безупречной идее. Встречаясь с недостатками, Антонина Яковлевна не проходила мимо и успешно боролась с ними при помощи писем в газеты. Пока Деточкин расправлялся с семицветовской «Волгой», мама проделала не менее трудную операцию. Она добилась закрытия «забегаловки», рассадника зла и порока, и теперь в освободившемся помещении шла стрельба. Здесь разместили тир данного микрорайона. – Ты всегда возвращаешься из своих командировок взвинченный, – заметила мама. – Успокой свои нервы. Пойди в тир и постреляй в цель! – Пожалуй, сегодня я промахнусь! – сказал Деточкин. Он чувствовал себя скорее мишенью, нежели стрелком. Весь воскресный день он потратил на мучительные размышления: идти вечером на репетицию или избегнуть встречи с Максимом? «Подозревает меня следователь или он заходил как товарищ по сцене?» Деточкин не мог перенести проклятой неизвестности и мужественно отправился во Дворец ставить точки над «i». Когда Юрий Иванович объявился в зрительном зале, режиссер учинил ему скандал. Постановщик орал, что Деточкин подводит всю команду, что предстоит решающая игра, то бишь премьера, и что он переведет его в дублирующий состав! В заключение режиссер сунул ему в руку длинную шпагу и погнал на сцену биться с первым попавшимся. Когда пришел Максим, режиссер заодно намылил шею и ему. Максим тоже получил оружие и был послан на сцену схватиться с Деточкиным, как и полагалось по сюжету. Так они и встретились, со шпагами в руках. – Защищайтесь, сударь! – угрожающе сказал Максим. Впервые в жизни он приступил к допросу на освещенной сцене и в берете с пером.

----------


## Lampada

– К вашим услугам! – в тон ответил Деточкин, пытаясь прочесть на лице Максима свою судьбу. Следователь был непроницаем. Он стал в позицию и почувствовал, как во внутреннем кармане прошелестело постановление об аресте. Деточкин тоже принял позицию. Шпаги их скрестились! – Я имею честь напасть на вас! – жестко сказал Максим. – Где вы пропадали? – Черт возьми! – крикнул Деточкин, скрывая волнение. Он не знал, что следователь был в Госстрахе, и допустил промах: – Я ездил в командировку! В пылу сражения участники не замечали, что разыгрывают сцену скорее по Дюма, чем по Шекспиру. Режиссер не мог прийти в себя от изумления. – Как здоровье любимого племянника? – безжалостно спросил следователь, делая свой главный выпад. – Какого племянника? – бессмысленно запирался Юрий Иванович. – А волчий капкан? А больная нога? А сигареты «Друг»? – наносил удар за ударом Максим. Точка над «i» была поставлена, и не одна! Юрий Иванович осознал, что попался. У него помутилось в глазах. Подберезовиков понял, что пора переходить к следующему акту пьесы, где главным действующим лицом станет вышеупомянутое постановление. – Прекратите отсебятину! – закричал из зала взбешенный режиссер. – Во времена Шекспира не было сигарет «Друг». И потом, почему вы перешли на прозу? Деточкин, продолжавший по инерции размахивать оружием, с перепугу хватил противника по голове. Бедный Максим сразу же рухнул как подкошенный. – Шпаги в ножны, господа, шпаги в ножны! – неожиданно для самого себя приказал режиссер, ставивший сцену дуэли и не по Дюма, и не по Шекспиру, а по модной в нынешнем футболе бразильской схеме 4 – 2 – 4. Режиссер кинулся к Подберезовикову и убедился, что тот жив. Вместе с Деточкиным, который шептал оправдательные слова, они подняли тело с пола и отнесли на диван. Максим скоро пришел в себя. Успокоенный режиссер оставил противников наедине. Юрий Иванович положил на лоб следователю мокрую тряпку. – Как вы себя чувствуете? – спросил Деточкин, участливо заглядывая в глаза своей жертве. – Вашими заботами! – с иронией ответил Максим. Деточкин возложил ему на лоб новую холодную повязку. – Именно вас я никак не хотел ударить, даже нечаянно! – Да, это мне понятно! – поверженному был не чужд сарказм. – Ничего вы не понимаете! – с горечью вырвалось у Деточкина. Подберезовиков внутренне согласился с ним. Он действительно еще не все понимал. Совесть не позволяла ему пустить в ход постановление об аресте, пока он не доберется до самой сути: что же толкнуло Деточкина на скользкий путь? Следователь настойчиво подавлял в себе теплые чувства, которые, несмотря ни на что, вызывал в нем неуклюжий, чуточку смешной Деточкин. Подберезовиков сбросил со лба повязку и встал. – Нам надо поговорить! Деточкин печально кивнул: – Надо! Они вышли на улицу и шли рядом, как магнитом притянутые друг к другу. Оба не отваживались начать решающий разговор. Они проходили мимо «Пивного зала». – Зайдем! – нарушил молчание преступник. – Зайдем! – печально согласился следователь. «Пивной зал» был похож на баню – дикая жара, стены из белого кафеля и столы из мраморной крошки. Густой табачный дым вполне заменял клубы пара, пивная пена – мыльную, пиво лилось как вода, и, действительно, воды в нем хватало, но особенно дополнял сходство глухой гомон голосов. При входе в «Пивной зал» посетители инстинктивно оглядывались, ища глазами шайку. Шайка здесь тоже была – ее возглавлял Филипп Картузов. Подберезовиков и Деточкин отыскали свободный столик, заказали пива и раков. Не прошло и минуты, как им подали. Картузов требовал от официанток гоночного обслуживания. Клиенту не давали опомниться. Заказы выполнялись мгновенно. Это приводило неизбалованного едока в отличное расположение духа. Он вливал в себя разбавленное пиво и радовался. Время от времени в зале появлялся Филипп, важный и недоступный. Он хозяйским оком окидывал баню. Убедившись, что предприятие работает на всю катушку, методично наматывая для него золотые ниточки, Филипп величественно удалялся. Деточкин и Подберезовиков не замечали окружающей среды. Они не сводили глаз друг с друга. Все остальное было для них как бы не в фокусе. – Откуда ты такой взялся? – допытывался Максим. – Мама у тебя хорошая, про паровоз поет... – Тут он окинул Юрия Ивановича подозрительным взглядом. – Простите, а вы не псих? – Нет, у меня справка есть... – Артист! Хороший артист! Я всегда говорил: настоящий жулик, как правило, настоящий артист! А человек вы осмотрительный, – продолжал Подберезовиков, – крали только у тех, кого вы считали жуликами. Я об этом давно догадался. Деточкин не стал возражать. – Вы надеялись, что это послужит на суде смягчающим обстоятельством. Возможно, вам скинут годик со срока... Деточкин застенчиво молчал. – Как вы докатились до этого? – выспрашивал Подберезовиков. – Ну объясните же мне! – Ладно, – нарушил молчание припертый к стене Деточкин. – Я расскажу вам, как все это началось... И Юрий Иванович поведал Максиму, как сразу после больницы пошел работать в гараж при торговой базе. В этом государственном учреждении процветала частная инициатива, и Юрию Ивановичу это не понравилось. Воспитанный мамой в любви к справедливости, он восстал! Но сплоченная компания дельцов своевременно выгнала его, «как не справившегося с работой». Деточкин озлобился. Он остался на мели. Ему срочно нужно было подработать. Он взялся перегнать только что купленную машину в другой город. Перегнать, а не угнать! В пути хозяева разоткровенничались, и Деточкин сообразил, что везет таких же расхитителей народного добра, с какими он общался на торговой базе. Один был крупный «специалист» по стройматериалам – вагонами крал. Его приятель ведал путевками – и тоже недурно жил. Юрий Иванович не выдержал. Он как бы нечаянно заглушил мотор, велел своим пассажирам выйти на шоссе и толкать «Волгу» сзади, пока она не заведется. Частники вылезли и стали усердно толкать. Они хорошо толкали, «Волга» завелась, и Юрий Иванович уехал, оставив жуликов на дороге. – Я слышал эту легенду, но не знал, что она про вас, – сказал Максим. – Про меня, – согласился легендарный Деточкин. – Сколько вы всего продали автомобилей? – официально допрашивал Подберезовиков. – Четыре! – Допустим, четыре! – Следователь быстро считал в уме. – Это в старых деньгах выходит почти четверть миллиона. Деточкин молчал. – Приличные деньги! – допекал его Максим. Деточкин молчал. – Где вы прячете свой капитал? На этот вопрос следователя нельзя было не ответить, и Деточкин показал на свой портфель. – Здесь! Портфель беспечно лежал на свободном стуле. Максим не поверил своей удаче. Он нашел не только преступника, но и деньги. Подберезовиков непроизвольно потянулся к вещественному доказательству. Деточкин сочувственно улыбнулся. Максим тотчас отдернул руку. В этот момент к их столику степенно приблизился Филипп Картузов. В один из своих царских выходов он увидел следователя и теперь радушно приветствовал его: – Здравствуйте! Что же вы мне ничего не сказали? Прошу вас вместе с другом перейти в отдельный кабинет! – Спасибо, только незачем... – отказался Максим и, не упуская портфель из виду, отхлебнул пива. Увидев, что следователь пьет не то пиво, Филипп проворно выхватил у него кружку и приказал: – Раечка и Лидочка! Понятливые официантки налетели на столик и с ловкостью завзятых грабительниц отняли у знатных гостей и пиво и раков. Максим все время следил, чтоб в суматохе не исчез портфель с богатством. – Сейчас подадут свежее пиво. Только что завезли! – объявил толстяк. – И раков заменят. – Их только что поймали? – ехидно спросил Деточкин. При виде благоденствующего врага он взъерепенился. – Ваш друг – шутник! – невозмутимо сказал Картузов, мучительно вспоминая, где он встречал Деточкина. Образ страхового агента слабо отпечатался в его памяти.

----------


## Lampada

Раечка и Лидочка принесли первоклассное пиво и отборных членистоногих. – Кушайте на здоровье! – Филипп поборол желание осведомиться о своей машине и скрылся в табачном дыму. – Идем отсюда! – предложил Максим, не притрагиваясь к продукции отличного качества. – Уйти от такой вкусноты? – всполошился Деточкин. – Да ни за что! Вряд ли в тюрьме меня будут так угощать! А Филипп Картузов вернулся к себе в директорский кабинет и опустился в кресло, по-бабьи подперев голову пухлой рукой. «Зачем ко мне пожаловал следователь? – медленно, в меру способностей, отпущенных ему природой, размышлял Филипп. – Не такой он парень, этот Подберезовиков, чтобы без дела таскаться по кабакам». Максим и Юрий Иванович молча сидели друг против друга. Пауза была тягостной. Максиму хотелось раскрыть портфель, но он разумно полагал, что бар – неподходящее место для демонстрации таких денег. Деточкин превосходно понимал Максима. Он не хотел его больше мучить. Юрий Иванович взял портфель на колени и стал расстегивать. Подберезовиков напряженно следил за каждым движением Деточкина. Тот выволок наружу аккуратную стопку бумаг и, смущаясь, положил ее на стол. – Что это? – не понимал Максим. – Документы, квитанции... – запинался Деточкин. – Что еще за квитанции? – недоумевал Максим, которому вместо денег всучивали какие-то бумажки. Он с раздражением взял документы и стал их листать. Вдруг он покраснел. То, что он прочел, было посильнее, чем удар шпагой. Максиму стало нестерпимо стыдно за то, что он плохо думал о Деточкине. Он прочел в этих квитанциях, что Юрий Иванович Деточкин переводил вырученные от продажи ворованных машин деньги в детский дом города Метельска на подарки ребятишкам! – А сколько денег вы оставляли себе? – подавленно спросил Максим. – Ничего не оставлял. Только на проезд и командировочные... Да, дорогой зритель! Деточкин не брал себе денег! Он хоть и вор, но бескорыстный, честнейший человек! А переводил он деньги в Метельск потому, что в военные годы, когда мама ушла в ополчение, Юра воспитывался именно в этом детском доме. В кабинет Картузова вбежала Раечка. – Они разложили на столе бухгалтерские документы! Сомнения покинули Филиппа. Он понял, что это – ревизия! И тогда Картузов решил притупить бдительность следователя. В титанической борьбе с контролерами он применял адскую смесь собственноручного изобретения. На вкус это варево не отличалось от пива, но зато успешно приводило ревизора в состояние, именуемое далее в протоколах как «крайняя степень опьянения». – Смесь номер один? – спросила умненькая Раечка, правильно оценив молчание своего заведующего. – Соображаешь! – одобрил Филипп. Официантка, окрыленная похвалой, галопом доставила гостям зашифрованный напиток. Максиму и Деточкину было грустно. Оба понимали, что на них свалилась беда, и не знали, как быть. Максим вдруг ощутил с предельной ясностью, что не сможет пустить в ход постановление об аресте! Деточкин подумал: поймет ли мама и как ко всему отнесется Люба? В маме он был уверен – она поймет! Деточкин хотел увидеть Любу немедленно и сказать ей, что он опять попался в капкан! Но этот капкан пилой не перепилишь! А Максим думал, под какую спасительную статью подвести Деточкина, и с тоской признавался себе, что нужной статьи нет! – Первую машину я не продавал, – сказал Деточкин, надеясь хоть этим как-то утешить товарища. – Я ее в Курске у милиции оставил. Приклеил к ветровому стеклу подробную объяснительную записку, а сам ушел на вокзал и вернулся в Москву. Теперь молчал Подберезовиков. – А со второй машиной, – продолжал давать чистосердечные показания Юрий Иванович, – несправедливость вышла. Я ее подогнал к милиции и тоже оставил записку, что это – машина жулика. А ее вернули владельцу. Тогда я и решил продавать... Они молча сидели друг против друга, отхлебывая смесь № 1. Средневековая хитрость Филиппа Толстого удалась на славу. Максим вдруг понял, что нет для него человека роднее, чем Деточкин. А у Деточкина напрочь отказали сдерживающие центры. – Я тебя люблю! – объяснил Максим. – Смотри, что я сейчас для тебя сделаю! – Что? – живо заинтересовался Юрий Иванович. Подберезовиков достал из кармана пресловутое постановление и показал Деточкину. Деточкин его внимательно изучил – он впервые в жизни держал в руках столь ценную бумагу. – А теперь верни ее мне, – велел Максим. Юрий Иванович послушно вернул документ. – А сейчас я ее порву! – торжественно заявил следователь. – Гляди! – Не смей! – Деточкин кинулся на Максима. – Тебе попадет! Завязалась небольшая потасовка. С большим трудом преступник одолел следователя, вырвал у него приказ о собственном аресте и спрятал к себе в карман. – Ладно! – Максим был настроен благодушно. – Дарю его тебе на память! – Спасибо! – сказал Деточкин. Они расплатились, по-братски поделив расходы, и вышли на улицу. Шагали обнявшись и вполголоса напевали: Если я заболею, к врачам обращаться не стану. Обращусь я к друзьям — не сочтите, что это в бреду: постелите мне степь, занавесьте мне окна туманом, в изголовье повесьте упавшую с неба звезду...   – Слушай, друг, – попросил Деточкин, – не сажай меня до премьеры, прошу тебя... – Я тебя вообще сажать не буду, живи свободно... – Понимаешь, такая роль... Раз в жизни бывает. – Играй премьеру и все последующие спектакли, – искренне разрешил Подберезовиков. – Я пошел к Любе, – признался Юрий Иванович и пошел по улице, унося портфель со всеми документами. – Под машину не попади! – отечески крикнул вдогонку Максим.   *Глава тринадцатая, в которой Деточкин не успокаивается на достигнутом*  Деточкин взял такси и помчал по хорошо знакомому троллейбусному маршруту. Был поздний вечер. Такси легко обгоняло освещенные полупустые троллейбусы. Наконец показалась Любина машина. Деточкин обрадовался и попросил шофера такси подъехать к тротуару. Однако пока Юрий Иванович расплачивался, троллейбус отошел от остановки. Деточкин пустился вдогонку. Настигнув беглеца, он уцепился за лесенку, ведущую на крышу. Желание увидеть Любу было столь велико, что Деточкин не стал ждать следующей остановки. Он взобрался на крышу и с риском для жизни по-пластунски пополз вперед. Добравшись до переднего края, Деточкин бесстрашно свесился вниз и постучал кулаком по стеклу водителя. Люба ахнула и затормозила. Она выскочила из кабины и с ужасом обнаружила на троллейбусной крыше своего нареченного. – Люба, это я! – сообщил сверху Деточкин. – Я вернулся. – Ну-ка, слезай! – растерянно скомандовала Люба. – А ты не будешь ругать? – грустно спросил пьяненький Юрий Иванович. – Я торопился к тебе! – Ты что, спятил? – вскипела Люба. – Спускайся немедленно! – Нет, лучше я тут поеду! – уперся Деточкин. – Сейчас я тебя оттуда скину! – сказала Люба и недвусмысленно направилась к лестнице. Деточкин капитулировал. Он спрыгнул вниз и полез к Любе целоваться. Но Люба не позволяла себе на работе никаких вольностей. Она скрылась от пылких объятий в своей кабине. Деточкин последовал за ней, громко распевая: – Я в Любин троллейбус сажусь на ходу, последний, случайный... Люба рывком рванула с места, Деточкин плюхнулся на дерматиновое сиденье, не сводя с нее преданных собачьих глаз. Объяснение было бурным. Люба честила Юрия Ивановича почем зря, безжалостно снимая с него стружку. Она говорила, что он скверно кончит, что он связался с какой-то бандой и стал хулиганом, разъезжает на подозрительных «Волгах» в сомнительные командировки, что он скоро сопьется и что туда ему и дорога!

----------


## Lampada

Деточкин не стерпел незаслуженных оскорблений и рассказал Любе все. Это произвело на нее неизгладимое впечатление. Люба замолчала. Троллейбус мчался по ночной Москве, спеша в парк. Это был последний рейс. Ночью в троллейбусном парке рядами стояли пустые машины, и штанги над ними были приспущены, как флаги. Люба и Деточкин молча вышагивали по узкой дорожке между троллейбусами. Дошли до конца одной дорожки, свернули на другую, снова шли между троллейбусами, которым, казалось, нет числа... – Ведешь ты себя... – тихо сказала Люба, – как дитя, честное слово... Ведь посадят, понимаешь ты это или нет? – Понимаю... – Я тебя буду ждать... Сколько бы ни пришлось... Год, два, десять лет! – Десять – это ты перебрала! – невесело заметил Деточкин. – А если можно будет с тобой поехать, я поеду... И на Колыме люди живут, или где там еще? Двое снова вышагивали по узкой тропинке между троллейбусами. Сотни машин собрались здесь на ночь, чтобы передохнуть перед большой работой...  Деточкин возвращался от Любы вдоль берега Москвы-реки. Великая река неторопливо несла свои чистые воды в Оку. Блики рассветных лучей, отражаясь в волнах, играли на задумчивом лице Юрия Ивановича. Он решил покончить с прошлым навсегда, и на этот раз – бесповоротно. Он достал из портфеля шляпу и хлопчатобумажные перчатки и без сожаления швырнул их в реку. Затем он выбросил гаечные ключи, отмычки, бутылку с подсолнечным маслом и картотеку учета жуликов. Инструменты потонули, а шляпа и картотека поплыли в Оку. Деточкину стало хорошо. Он почувствовал себя светло и радостно и, главное, совершенно свободно. И тут, как нарочно, он увидел двухцветную «Волгу» с номером 49–49 МОТ и сразу вспомнил, что ее владелец Стелькин – взяточник. Деточкин помрачнел и задумался. Он не хотел подводить Подберезовикова. И наконец понял, как ему следует поступить. Юрий Иванович побежал вдоль берега и догнал картотеку, которая, по счастью, еще не успела доплыть до Оки. С риском для жизни Деточкин перегнулся через парапет... Несколько минут спустя похищенная двухцветная «Волга» влилась в поток уличного движения. Деточкин подъехал к перекрестку, но проскочить не успел. Вспыхнул красный свет. «Волга» вздрогнула и, сердито урча, застыла у линии «стоп». Поглядывая на светофор, Деточкин думал о том, какой сюрприз преподнесет он Максиму Петровичу. Деточкин не обратил внимания, что рядом у перекрестка встал троллейбус, набитый пассажирами. Было бы просто нечестно перед зрителями, если бы это оказался какой-нибудь посторонний троллейбус, не имеющий отношения к данному сюжету. По счастью, все вышло как надо! За огромной троллейбусной баранкой восседала Люба. Она до сих пор не могла прийти в себя после вчерашних разъяснений Деточкина. И вдруг... увидела виновника своих тревог. Он сидел за рулем «Волги» в непринужденной позе собственника! Загорелся зеленый сигнал, и «Волга» приемисто взяла с места. Люба стала действовать не размышляя, повинуясь исключительно зову сердца. Троллейбус ринулся со старта как наскипидаренный! Пассажиры, стоявшие в проходе, свалились друг на друга. Троллейбус наращивал скорость – видимо, у водителя были самые решительные намерения. Троллейбус проскочил остановку, как курьерский поезд – полустанок. Пассажиры стали кричать, взывая о помощи. – Товарищи, спокойно! – пытался установить порядок незнамо откуда взявшийся храбрец. – У нашего шофера отказали тормоза. Троллейбус лавировал между машинами, не снижая темпа. Пешеходы спасались бегством, сбивая соседние автомобили. А Юрий Иванович Деточкин, вызвавший весь этот сыр-бор, быстро ехал впереди, не оглядываясь и не подозревая о том, что творится у него за спиной. Он спокойно свернул с магистрали в нужный ему переулок. Троллейбус, порвав с проводами, последовал тем же путем. Штанги соскочили и стали буйно метаться из стороны в сторону, круша фонари на столбах и окна в бельэтаже. Обесточенный троллейбус беспомощно остановился. Люба заплакала. А двухцветная «Волга» скрылась вдали. Деточкин спешил к Максиму. Вот он проехал гулкую арку ворот, поставил машину во дворе, у окон прокуратуры, и... ушел! Этим же утром Максим Подберезовиков вошел в кабинет радостно возбужденным. – Таня, – сказал он, – этот человек – он превосходный человек! – Кто? – не поняла Таня. – Тот, кто угонял машины! – Вор не может быть превосходным человеком! – безапелляционно заметила Таня. – В институте мы этого не проходили! Подберезовиков поглядел на помощницу, как редактор – на опечатку. – Может! – непедагогично сказал Максим. – Кроме того, он мой друг! – Поняла! – радостно воскликнула Таня. – Для того чтобы поймать жулика, вы сначала подружились с ним! Вы великий следователь! Подберезовиков смутился и опять ничего не понял. Так он и проживет жизнь, не узнав, что рядом с ним, в служебном кабинете, долго и упорно билось в унисон преданное сердце. В дверь постучали. – Войдите! – разрешил Подберезовиков. В кабинете появился лохматый субъект с портфелем, как у Деточкина, и сразу обрадовал следователя: – У меня угнали машину! Среди бела дня! В центре города! Безобразие! – Садитесь, пожалуйста! – предложил Подберезовиков посетителю. – Ваша фамилия? – Легостаев, Владимир Степанович. Вот документы на машину. – И, присаживаясь, он протянул Подберезовикову технический паспорт. Максим не стал смотреть документы. – Ваша профессия? – спросил он, явно находясь под влиянием идей Деточкина. – Какое это имеет значение? – Первостепенное! – со всей серьезностью ответил следователь, с опаской думая, не зря ли он дал отсрочку Юрию Ивановичу. Лохматый посетитель пожал плечами. – Я доктор физико-математических наук. Руковожу лабораторией. – А на самом деле? – машинально спросил Максим. Ученый уставился на Максима. – Вообще я шпион Уругвая. А что, это так заметно, товарищ следователь? Чем вы, собственно говоря, занимаетесь? – Значит, это не он! – сказал следователь, переставая думать о Деточкине. Доктор наук заерзал в кресле, поняв, что ему не видать своей машины. Пятнадцать минут спустя вместе с потерпевшим Легостаевым Подберезовиков выехал на место происшествия и, конечно, не нашел там украденного автомобиля. Когда он вернулся в управление, Таня доложила, что звонил какой-то Деточкин. Максим насторожился. Вроде бы Юрию Ивановичу до премьеры незачем больше тревожиться. Не замешан ли все-таки Деточкин в афере с новой машиной? И когда раздался звонок, Максим бросился к телефону. – Скажите, – Деточкин сразу взял быка за рога, – вы уже слышали, что сегодня опять угнали машину? Максим выронил трубку. В автоматной будке Деточкин терпеливо ждал, пока его друг придет в норму. – Куда у вас в кабинете выходят окна? – задал следующий вопрос Юрий Иванович, когда Подберезовиков снова задышал в аппарат. Максим распахнул окно, выглянул во двор и застонал. Двухцветная «Волга» № 49–49 серия МОТ стояла внизу, как раз под его окнами. – Зачем вы это сделали? – захрипел в телефон Максим. – С каких это пор вы угоняете машины у честных людей? Где же ваши принципы?! – Э, нет, – запротестовал Деточкин, – это машина Стелькина, а он взяточник! – Какой еще Стелькин? – негодовал Максим. – Это машина известного ученого, доктора наук. Он только что был здесь! Документы на машину я держу в руках. – Минуточку! – с настырностью маньяка не отступал Деточкин. – Я сверюсь с картотекой. Он полез в портфель, проверил и сообщил: – Нет, это машина Стелькина. Подберезовиков зашелся от ярости. И потому что он молчал, Деточкин вдруг осознал, что произошла катастрофическая ошибка. – Не может быть... – залепетал Деточкин. – Неужели я так ошибся? – Вы сейчас же перегоните «Волгу» ее владельцу! – потребовал Подберезовиков. – Запишите адрес. О выполнении доложите мне!

----------


## Lampada

И, продиктовав координаты Легостаева, закончил: – Докатились вы, Деточкин, до банальной кражи! Потрясенный Юрий Иванович повесил трубку. – Как это все стряслось? Как я мог дать такую промашку?! – казнил он себя за допущенную ошибку. Да, дорогой зритель, Деточкин неправильно записал номер, внося его в картотеку. Он элементарно ошибся! А с кем этого не бывает? Человеку свойственно ошибаться, говорит древняя пословица. Разве не ошибся Жак-Элиасен-Франсуа-Мари Паганель, секретарь Парижского географического общества, выучив вместо испанского языка португальский? Вспомните Колумба, который по ошибке открыл Америку! Разве не ошибаются врачи? И не ошибочно ли все время назначать С.И. Стулова на руководящую работу? Человеку свойственно признавать свои ошибки, гласит современная пословица. Максим Подберезовиков стоял у окна и ждал, когда Деточкин исправит свою ошибку. Вскоре во дворе прокуратуры появился запыхавшийся Юрий Иванович. Не смея поднять глаза, он сел в машину и уехал. Задание следователя Юрий Иванович выполнил безукоризненно. Он подогнал «Волгу» к зданию научно-исследовательско го института и позвонил из проходной в лабораторию, попросив профессора Легостаева срочно спуститься вниз. Доктор физико-математических наук долго жал Деточкину руку. Он был восхищен оперативностью розыска. – Передайте вашему следователю, что, если у меня когда-нибудь, не дай Бог, что-нибудь украдут, я обращусь только к нему! – Он одаренный следователь! – поддержал репутацию друга Деточкин. – Сначала мне так не показалось! – доверительно сообщил профессор Юрию Ивановичу. – Но я с удовольствием каюсь в своей ошибке! Оказывается, доктора наук тоже ошибаются! Деточкин и Легостаев расстались по-дружески. Деточкин извинялся, Легостаев благодарил. Из ближайшего автомата Юрий Иванович рапортовал следователю, что машину вернул, и, чувствуя себя виноватым, боязливо спросил, что же делать дальше. В душе он надеялся, что Максим скажет ему: «Готовьтесь к премьере!» – Я вам советую, очень советую, – настойчиво подчеркнул Подберезовиков, – явиться ко мне, как говорится, с вещами! – А спектакль? – робко напомнил Деточкин. Следователь посмотрел на портрет Станиславского и беспощадно сказал: – Спектакля не будет! Через час Деточкин с неизменным портфелем в руке нехотя приближался к зданию прокуратуры. У арки, ведущей во двор, ему поморгала красная электрическая вывеска «Берегись автомобиля!» Деточкин внимательно прочел вещую надпись и вошел в подъезд. Он отыскал кабинет Подберезовикова и осторожно постучал. – Пожалуйста! – послышался голос Максима. Деточкин боком протиснулся в дверь, стараясь не встретиться взглядом с другом. Максим тоже отвел глаза. Обоим было неловко. И только Таня бесстыдно пялила глаза на жулика, которого ее следователь считал хорошим человеком. Деточкин расстегнул портфель, достал из него пухлую папку и доложил, по-прежнему не глядя на Подберезовикова: – Это отчет о проделанной работе! Потом Деточкин вручил Подберезовикову самоубийственный документ и сухо напомнил: – Это постановление о моем аресте!   *Глава четырнадцатая, о последнем триумфе Деточкина*  По улицам города ехала машина, именуемая у обывателей «черный ворон», хотя она уже давно не черного цвета. Внутри находились Деточкин и два милиционера. Юрий Иванович пребывал в состоянии крайнего волнения. Машина подкатила к зданию районного Дворца культуры и остановилась у служебного входа. В сопровождении конвоя Деточкин последовал за кулисы. Да, дорогой зритель! Несмотря на то что исполнитель главной роли был под арестом, премьера состоялась! Это Максим выхлопотал у начальника соответствующее разрешение, и обвиняемому дали возможность сыграть свою последнюю роль. Спектакль вызвал нездоровый ажиотаж в судебных и следственных кругах. Все пришли поглазеть на парня, который крадет машины и одновременно играет Гамлета. Да, роль принца Датского, лучшую роль в мировом актерском репертуаре, исполнял Юрий Иванович Деточкин. Зал заполнился до отказа. В проходах стояли. Целый ряд занимали работники инспекции Госстраха во главе с Яковом Михайловичем Квочкиным. В первом ряду сидели мама и Люба. Обе плакали еще до начала. В зале шепотом рассказывали, что главную роль будет играть заключенный. Многие этому не верили. Спектакль начался. Первую сцену, у замка Эльсинор, разыгрывали перед закрытым занавесом. Гамлет в ней не участвует, и сцена была принята относительно спокойно. Зал, как обычно, кашлял и чихал, хотя на улице стояло лето. Когда занавес поднялся и во втором эпизоде вышел Деточкин, загримированный Гамлетом, в зале вспыхнула веселая овация. Но Деточкин ее не слышал. Он был далеко отсюда, в датском замке Эльсинор, он был принцем Гамлетом и жил его жизнью. Он уже забыл о том, что только на время стал из арестанта принцем крови, что выходы из кулис сторожат конвойные, что впереди суд и приговор. Бывший шофер, бывший страховой агент, бывший автомобильный жулик оказался великолепным Гамлетом. У него был прирожденный актерский талант, и Деточкин заворожил им зал. Все уже позабыли скандальную биографию Деточкина и трепетно следили за судьбой мятущегося принца. А когда Гамлет начал свой знаменитый монолог «Быть или не быть», за кулисами зарыдал счастливый режиссер. В финале спектакля, где Деточкин—Гамлет схватился в смертельном поединке с Подберезовиковым—Лаэртом и оба умирали на сцене, ревел уже весь зрительный зал под предводительством мамы и Любы. Премьера прошла с громовым успехом. Режиссера и исполнителей вызывали без конца! Конвой целовал охраняемого преступника и обливался слезами в присутствии своего начальства, которое пришло за кулисы и взволнованно поздравляло Деточкина. А Таня попросила у восходящей звезды автограф. Зал не утихал и перешел на скандированные аплодисменты. У выхода ждали только что испеченные поклонницы. Одним словом, был полный триумф! Деточкин возвращался в камеру предварительного заключения с букетами цветов и чувствовал себя как в раю. Цветов было много. У Деточкина не хватало рук, и потому конвойные тоже ехали с букетами!   *Глава пятнадцатая, судебная*  Юрий Иванович Деточкин скорбно мерил шагами камеру Н-ской тюрьмы. Близился день суда, а Деточкин знал, что всякий суд кончается приговором. Используя служебное положение, Максим Подберезовиков часто навещал в тюрьме обвиняемого друга. Оба по-мужски молчали. Максим смотрел на Деточкина безумными глазами Ивана Грозного, убившего своего любимого сына. А Юрий Иванович взирал на следователя, как всепрощающий отрок с картины раннего Нестерова. Максима сменяли Люба и мама. Несчастье сплотило женщин. Теперь они не расставались. Люба, беспокоясь об Антонине Яковлевне, переехала жить к ней. А мама, понимая состояние невесты, не оставляла ее даже в троллейбусе. Мама уходила из водительской кабины только для того, чтобы взять билет на очередной рейс. Они вместе пекли для Юры его любимые пирожки с творогом и с нежностью смотрели, как узник уплетает их за обе щеки. Мама и Люба хотели нанять адвоката, разумеется, самого лучшего. Но Деточкин воспротивился. Он решил сам защищать свою свободу! И вот пришел день страшного суда. Деточкин из обвиняемого стал подсудимым. Как и на премьере «Гамлета», зал был переполнен публикой. Нарушитель закона одиноко сидел на деревянной скамье. Прокурор с суровым прокурорским лицом угрожающе перебирал бумаги. Раздалась команда: «Встать! Суд идет!» Появился судья в сопровождении двух народных заседателей. Одним словом, все было как у людей! На традиционный вопрос судьи, признает ли подсудимый себя виновным, Деточкин ответил, что нет, не признает! Процесс длился несколько дней.

----------


## Lampada

Люба и мама опять сидели в первом ряду. У обеих болело сердце. Люба была вынуждена взять отпуск за свой счет. В районной инспекции Госстраха тоже никто не работал. Все сотрудники во главе с Яковом Михайловичем Квочкиным не выходили из зала суда, переживая за сослуживца. Работники прокуратуры вместе с Максимом и Таней явились на процесс, отложив следственные дела. А не пойманные ими преступники вольготно разгуливали на свободе. Кроме заинтересованных лиц в зале находилось еще немало народу. И оставалось неясным, почему же они не трудятся. Сокол-Кружкин прервал осенне-полевые работы и тоже торчал здесь вместе с дочерью. Димы с ними не было. Соблюдая семейные правила, Инна оформила мужу доверенность на выступление в суде. И Семицветова, вместе с другими потерпевшими, заперли в комнате для свидетелей. Для них время тянулось особенно медленно. Пеночкин предложил составить «пульку» и достал из кармана две колоды карт. Чтобы забыться, играли по крупной ставке со всеми достижениями преферанса – с «темными, разбойником, со скачками и бомбами». Диме и тут не повезло. Он просадил шестьдесят три рубля. Прокурор долго и с пристрастием допрашивал Деточкина: – Кто дал вам право отбирать машины и тем самым подменять собой государство? – Я не подменял государство, я ему помогал! – Вы готовили отчет по каждой машине. Значит, вы знали, что вам придется держать ответ? – Да! – простодушно согласился Деточкин. И прокурор сразу поймал его: – Вы понимаете, что этим фактически признаете вину? Когда вы отрицали свою виновность, вы лгали! – Юра никогда не лжет! – громко запротестовала мама, привстав со своего места. Судья призвал ее к порядку. Прокурор впился в Деточкина, как клещ. Он терзал его ехидными вопросами. Он был очень любопытен, этот прокурор. Он во все лез, ему до всего было дело. Он расставлял ловушки, старался сбить с толку. Он имел точную цель: доказать суду, что Деточкин – опасный тип. Представитель обвинения измучил Юрия Ивановича. Мама и Люба просто возненавидели прокурора, а Максим переживал, что не может прийти другу на помощь. – Этот малый его упечет! – вслух оценил прокурорскую дотошность Сокол-Кружкин. Когда суд перешел к допросу потерпевших, положение Деточкина ухудшилось. Свидетели ненавидели Деточкина, и не без оснований. Они клепали на подсудимого, настраивая против него и публику и суд. Вызванный первым Филипп Картузов упирал на то, что кража его машины – кража со взломом. Надо покопаться в биографии взломщика, может, на его совести лежит еще не один вскрытый сейф? Вслед за Филиппом давал показания пастор. – Мои деньги пропали, – вкрадчиво говорил умный пастор, – но они пошли на хорошее дело, угодное Богу, поскольку товарищ подсудимый отдал их детям. Я никаких претензий к нему не имею. Однако свидетель Пеночкин претензии к подсудимому имел. Пеночкин подал суду мысль о том, что еще неизвестно, сколько денег оседало в карманах преступника после продажи машин. Да, он переводил деньги в детский дом, чтобы... пустить следствие по ложному следу. – А за ...олько на... амом ...еле он ... родавал ...шины? – размахивал руками Пеночкин. – Ни ...дин ...ормальный ...еловек не ...танет ...аниматься этим ...роста так!.. Значит, он ...богащался! Деточкин безучастно молчал. Он чувствовал себя песчинкой в пустыне закона. – Юра, почему ты молчишь? – вскрикнула мама. Судья объявил перерыв. Максим прорвался к Деточкину и долго ругал его за пессимизм. Мама и Люба сидели по обе стороны подсудимого и гладили его худые, острые колени. Мама гладила левое колено, Люба – правое. И Деточкин, как Антей, воспрянул духом! После перерыва центром внимания сделался Дима Семицветов, который, как известно, рекламы не любил. – Этот тип замахнулся на самое святое, что у нас есть, – патетически говорил Дима, – на Конституцию. В ней записано: каждый человек имеет право на личную собственность. Оно охраняется законом. Каждый имеет право иметь машину, дачу, книги, деньги... Деньги, товарищи, еще никто не отменял. От каждого по способности, каждому по труду в его наличных деньгах... Прокурор поднялся с места и сделал важное сообщение: – Следственные органы доводят до сведения суда, что против свидетеля Семицветова возбуждено уголовное дело! Дима помертвел. – Давно пора! – пророкотал зычный баритон Сокол-Кружкина. – Мы не допустим, чтобы рядом с нами обделывала делишки всякая шваль! Инна заплакала. – Ничего! – утешал ее отец. – Найдешь себе другого, честного! – А почему меня одного? – в припадке отчаяния Семицветов раскрыл некрасивое нутро. – А другие свидетели лучше, что ли? – И до них доберутся! – успокоил тесть. Семицветов сделал несколько шагов и упал на скамью возле Деточкина. Юрий Иванович вскочил. – Гражданин судья, я не хочу сидеть рядом с ним! – Не паясничайте! – оборвал председательствующий, и Деточкин сел подальше от Семицветова, на самый краешек скамьи. – А вы, гражданин Семицветов, не ускоряйте событий! Дима вскочил со скамьи и выбежал из зала. Если будущее Семицветова вырисовывалось теперь довольно ясно, то судьба Юрия Ивановича Деточкина оставалась еще туманной. Наконец суд вызвал самого важного свидетеля – Максима Подберезовикова. Ввиду торжественного момента Максим явился на суд в милицейской форме. – Уважаемые товарищи судьи! – заговорил Максим. – Сначала я вел это дело как следователь, но, когда выяснилось, что обвиняемый – мой друг, я отказался от ведения дела и выступаю сейчас только как свидетель. Я понимаю, товарищи судьи, перед вами сложная задача: Деточкин нарушал закон, но нарушал из благородных намерений. Он продавал машины, но отдавал деньги детям... Он, конечно, виноват, но он, – сдержал слезы Подберезовиков, – конечно, не виноват. Пожалейте его, товарищи судьи, он очень хороший человек... – И отличный работник! – крикнул с места Квочкин и напустился на соседа, который не проронил ни слова: – А вы не знаете, так молчите!.. Суд перешел к прениям сторон. Слово получил прокурор. – Сегодня суд рассматривает необычное дело. Подсудимый может вызвать у недальновидных людей жалость и даже сочувствие! На самом деле это опасный преступник, вступивший на порочный путь идеализации воровства! Если взять на вооружение философию преступника, то можно отбирать машины, поджигать дачи и грабить квартиры! Поступки Деточкина могут послужить примером для подражания. Государство само ведет борьбу с расхитителями общественного добра и не нуждается в услугах подобного рода. Я настаиваю на применении к подсудимому строжайших мер наказания, как к лицу социально опасному! – Изверг! – крикнула мама. Она не могла больше молчать. – Женщину в первом ряду удалите из зала! – распорядился судья. Антонина Яковлевна встала и с гордостью направилась к выходу. Уже в дверях, как болельщица своего сына, она снова крикнула: – Судью на мыло! Люба тоже не выдержала: – Не осуждайте Юру, он не виноват! В зале поднялась сумятица. Все стали вскакивать с места. Судья, срывая голос, перекрыл всеобщий шум: – Я требую тишины или немедленно очищу зал! Угроза подействовала. Стало тихо. – Подсудимый, вам предоставляется последнее слово! – объявил председательствующий. Деточкин встал. – Граждане судьи! Может быть, я и неправильно действовал, но от чистого сердца! Не мог я этого терпеть! Ведь воруют! И много воруют! Я ведь вам помочь хотел, граждане судьи, и потому все это вот так и получилось... Отпустите меня, пожалуйста! Я... я больше не буду... честное слово, не буду... На этот раз из глаз Максима Подберезовикова покатились редкие, скупые слезы. Люба стиснула зубы. – Свободу Юрию Деточкину! – пронесся над залом страстный призыв Сокол-Кружкина. Суд поспешно удалился на совещание. Перед судьями стояла неразрешимая дилемма: с одной стороны, Деточкин крал, с другой стороны, не наживался!

----------


## Lampada

Судьи пребывали в растерянности. Им нельзя было позавидовать! Дорогой зритель! Пожалуйста, вынеси сам приговор Юрию Деточкину. Суд не прочь переложить эту ответственность на твои плечи. Как и подавляющее большинство населения, ты не знаком с Уголовным кодексом, и поэтому тебе легче определить приговор. Если ты добр, то смягчишь участь Юрия Ивановича, а если строг – валяй, сажай Деточкина за решетку! Определяя меру наказания, помни, что во время следствия Деточкин подвергался судебно-медицинской экспертизе и был признан психически нормальным.   *Глава шестнадцатая, вроде бы последняя*  По иронии судьбы рукопись киноповести «Берегись автомобиля» попала на обсуждение в Управление художественного свиста. Никогда не угадаешь, где будут обсуждать твою рукопись. К этому времени УХС окрепло, разрослось, провело сокращение штатов, и четыреста девяносто семь уцелевших сотрудников, видимо, не зря получали заработную плату. Художественный свист находился на подъеме и даже проник в некоторые смежные области искусства. Обсуждение происходило в Главном художественном совете, где председательствовал сам С.И. Стулов. Пришли сорок три сотрудника, из коих тридцать четыре рукописи не читали. Это не помешало им высказывать о ней суждение. В порядке исключения пригласили авторов. Тон, в котором велось обсуждение, был крайне доброжелательным. Все выступавшие говорили корректно и не скупились на добрые слова. Обаятельный Согрешилин был особенно ласков: – Родные мои! Я бы внес в это милое сочинение одно пустяковое изменение. Солнышки вы мои! Не надо, чтобы Деточкин угонял машины! Зачем это? Я бы посоветовал так: бдительный Деточкин приносит соответствующее заявление в соответствующую организацию. В заявлении написано, что Семицветов, Картузов и... кто там еще?.. Пеночкин – жулики. Их хватают, судят и приговаривают! Получится полезная и, главное, смешная кинокомедия. – Молодец! – похвалил оратора Стулов. – Ненаглядные вы мои! – продолжал Согрешилин, пытаясь обнять сразу двух авторов. – Подумали ли вы, какой пример подает ваш Деточкин? Ведь, посмотрев картину, все начнут угонять машины! – Но ведь Отелло, – вскочил один из авторов, – душит Дездемону во всех театрах мира, а также в кино! Разве потом ревнивые мужья убивают своих жен? – Молодец! – эмоционально вскричал Стулов, который любил жену. – Душа моя! – Согрешилин поставил автора на место. – Зачем же сравнивать себя с Шекспиром? Это по меньшей мере нескромно... – Товарищи, поймите нас! – поддержала Согрешилина хорошенькая женщина с высшим гуманитарным образованием. – Вы же симпатизируете своему герою. А он – вор! По сути дела, вы поощряете воровство! На этот раз подпрыгнул другой автор: – Но ведь Деточкин бескорыстен! – Ни один нормальный человек, – перебил Согрешилин, – не станет возвращать деньги. Это не типично! – И поэтому, – обольстительно улыбнулась хорошенькая женщина, – совершенно непонятно, ради чего будет поставлен фильм. – Как – непонятно! – хором завопили авторы. – Фильм будет направлен против Семицветовых! Против того, что они существуют в нашей стране! А сюжетная линия Деточкина – это же литературный прием, юмористический ход. Кинокартина все-таки будет юмористической, можно даже сказать, сатирической. При слове «сатирической» наступило неловкое молчание. Обсуждение зашло в тупик. Никто не хотел одобрять. Все знали, что не одобрять – безопасней. За это «не» еще никого никогда не наказывали! Но не одобрять в письменной форме тоже как-то не хотелось. Все-таки документ! – Родные мои! – вдруг нашелся Согрешилин. – Посадят авторы Деточкина в тюрьму или нет? Пусть они решат его участь, тогда мы возобновим обсуждение. – Деточкина надо посадить! – указал заместитель начальника управления. – Молодец! – согласился Стулов. – Деточкина не следует сажать! – категорически возразил другой заместитель. – Молодец! – снова согласился Стулов. Положение авторов стало безвыходным. В этот момент дверь распахнулась. В сопровождении конвоиров в помещение Главного художественного совета вошел герой. – Молодец! – по-детски обрадовался Стулов при виде Юрия Ивановича. – Я тебя знаю! Деточкин не без улыбки познакомился с авторами и объявил всем собравшимся: – Мне надоело ждать! Меня не волнует, что станет с фильмом! Меня волнует, что будет со мной! – Пусть решают авторы! Мы не навязываем им точку зрения! – подытожил С.И. Стулов. – Будем выкручиваться! – пообещали авторы, которые к этому привыкли. Обсуждение пошло им на пользу, и они написали «счастливый эпилог». Счастливый эпилог Прошло время. Неизвестно сколько. Но, вероятно, немного... По улице шел Деточкин без охраны. Он направился к телефонной будке, зашел в нее и набрал домашний номер. – Мама, это я, – нежно сказал Деточкин. – Ты откуда звонишь, из тюрьмы? – удивилась мама. – Нет, из автомата. Меня выпустили... – Наверно, ты им надоел! – сказала мама. Потом Деточкин позвонил Подберезовикову. – Привет! – сказал Деточкин. – Привет! – отозвался Максим, узнав друга по голосу. – Как дела? – спросил Деточкин. – Нормально! – откликнулся Максим. – До встречи! – сказал Деточкин. – До скорой! – поправил его Максим. Несколько минут спустя сутулая фигура уже маячила на троллейбусной остановке. Когда подошел родимый троллейбус, Юрий Иванович засуетился. Он обошел машину кругом и, сдернув с головы кепку, заглянул в окошко водителя. – Люба! – позвал наголо обритый Деточкин. – Здравствуй, Люба! Я вернулся!  P. S. Своего сына Деточкины назвали Максимом.

----------

